# Ipocrisia e vergogna



## Alce Veloce (10 Febbraio 2009)

Leggo sulla Stampa l'intervista a quel grande esempio di cristianità del vescovo negazionista.
Quello tiene duro, eh! Purtroppo non ho qui il giornale, ma varrebbe la pena sottolineare alcuni passaggi. Soprattutto quando si giustifica come antisemita dichiarato.
e l'atteggiamento della chiesa? Il sant'uffizio, che alla fin fine esiste ancora, "deve decidere se imporre la ritrattazione".
Certo, perchè ha molto senso che uno, convinto delle proprie idee (in questo caso malsane), sotto imposizione affermi il contrario.
L'inquisizione è ancora tra noi, ed il senso della vergogna non è ancora contemplato dal vaticano.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Leggo sulla Stampa l'intervista a quel grande esempio di cristianità del vescovo negazionista.
> Quello tiene duro, eh! Purtroppo non ho qui il giornale, ma varrebbe la pena sottolineare alcuni passaggi. Soprattutto quando si giustifica come antisemita dichiarato.
> e l'atteggiamento della chiesa? Il sant'uffizio, che alla fin fine esiste ancora, "deve decidere se imporre la ritrattazione".
> Certo, perchè ha molto senso che uno, convinto delle proprie idee (in questo caso malsane), sotto imposizione affermi il contrario.
> * L'inquisizione è ancora tra noi, ed il senso della vergogna non è ancora contemplato dal vaticano*.


e mai lo sarà.
solo carol aveva cominciato l'opera ma è andata a ramengo dopo di lui


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Leggo sulla Stampa l'intervista a quel grande esempio di cristianità del vescovo negazionista.
> Quello tiene duro, eh! Purtroppo non ho qui il giornale, ma varrebbe la pena sottolineare alcuni passaggi. Soprattutto quando si giustifica come antisemita dichiarato.
> e l'atteggiamento della chiesa? Il sant'uffizio, che alla fin fine esiste ancora, "deve decidere se imporre la ritrattazione".
> Certo, perchè ha molto senso che uno, convinto delle proprie idee (in questo caso malsane), sotto imposizione affermi il contrario.
> L'inquisizione è ancora tra noi, ed il senso della vergogna non è ancora contemplato dal vaticano.


Ma un vescovo non rappresenta se stesso, ma la Chiesa e se esprime idee contrarie deve ritrattarle in quanto vescovo.
Non mi sembra assurdo.
Ci sarebbe da domandarsi come abbia potuto un tipo del genere diventare vescovo, ma non conosco i meccanismi di ...nomination... magari avviene su segnalazione della comunità, che può essere con idee non conformi al magistero.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma un vescovo non rappresenta se stesso, ma la Chiesa e se esprime idee contrarie deve ritrattarle in quanto vescovo.
> Non mi sembra assurdo.
> Ci sarebbe da domandarsi come abbia potuto un tipo del genere diventare vescovo, *ma non conosco i meccanismi di ...nomination*... magari avviene su segnalazione della comunità, che può essere con idee non conformi al magistero.



estraggano a sorte durante la tombolata di natale


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Febbraio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma un vescovo non rappresenta se stesso, ma la Chiesa e se esprime idee contrarie deve ritrattarle in quanto vescovo.
> Non mi sembra assurdo.
> Ci sarebbe da domandarsi come abbia potuto un tipo del genere diventare vescovo, ma non conosco i meccanismi di ...nomination... magari avviene su segnalazione della comunità, che può essere con idee non conformi al magistero.


Uno che dice cose del genere fin dal 1988 (e' stato sbattuto fuori già all'epoca, poi chissà perchè riammesso) va mandato a lavare i cessi nelle carceri.
Invece il vaticano che fa? Lo "scomunica" (in pratica gli toglie la connessione intranet col padreterno) e poi lo "ricomunica", magari a fibre ottiche!


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Febbraio 2009)

Era un vescovo di una congregazione scomunicata: quella dei seguitori di Mons. Lefebre. È stato ordinato vescovo da Mons. Lefebre quando era ancora separato dalla Chiesa.
Adesso il Papa ha tolto la scomunica a questa congregazione perché riteneva fosse ingiusta.
La Chiesa gli ha chiesto di ritrattare ma lui non ci pensa nemmeno.
Per questo la sua congregazione l'ha sospeso.
Non è più direttore del seminario, non può più insegnare, non può parlare pubblicamente in nome della Chiesa: l'han messo in "freezer".


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Era un vescovo di una congregazione scomunicata: quella dei seguitori di Mons. Lefebre. È stato ordinato vescovo da Mons. Lefebre quando era ancora separato dalla Chiesa.
> Adesso il Papa ha tolto la scomunica a questa congregazione perché riteneva fosse ingiusta.
> La Chiesa gli ha chiesto di ritrattare ma lui non ci pensa nemmeno.
> Per questo la sua congregazione l'ha sospeso.
> Non è più direttore del seminario, non può più insegnare, non può parlare pubblicamente in nome della Chiesa: l'han messo in "freezer".


Già, e pur conoscendolo, dal 1988 ad oggi gli han lasciato fare i comodi suoi "in nome del padreterno", eh?


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Già, e pur conoscendolo, dal 1988 ad oggi gli han lasciato fare i comodi suoi "in nome del padreterno", eh?


La scomunica è stata tolta il 24 gennaio 2009 (a tutti e 4 i vescovi nominati da Lefebre).
Israele ha subito protestato con il Vaticano che ha chiesto al vescovo di ritrattare.
Lui non l'ha voluto fare e la Chiesa l'ha immediatamente reso innocuo.


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Febbraio 2009)

http://passineldeserto.blogosfere.i...aticano-ma-non-ancora-in-piena-comunione.html


Con un documento di oggi (24 gennaio 2009), la Santa Sede ha ritirato la scomunica ai 4 Vescovi ordinati da Mons. Lefebvre il 30 giugno del 1988.
I presuli, lo ricordiamo, erano stati scomunicati, in quanto ordinati vescovi illegittimamente, da Giovanni Paolo II, anche se la frattura con la Santa Sede era arrivata dopo altri problemi dottrinali ben più profondi, legati soprattutto alla non accettazione da parte dei Levebvriani di alcuni concetti del Vaticano II, in particolare per quanto riguarda la riforma liturgica.
"I lefebvriani sono in piena comunione con la Santa Sede", ha dichiarato il portavoce vaticano, padre Federico Lombardi. Aggiungendo, però, in riferimento a Williamson, che la revoca della scomunica non significa "sposare le sue idee e le sue dichiarazioni, che vanno giudicate in sè". 
"Con questo atto - è scritto nel decreto papale - si desidera consolidare le reciproche relazioni di fiducia e intensificare e dare stabilità ai rapporti della Fraternità San Pio X con questa Sede Apostolica". Nelle intenzioni del Pontefice, "questo dono di pace, al termine delle celebrazioni natalizie, vuol essere anche un segno per promuovere l'unità nella carità della Chiesa universale e arrivare a togliere lo scandalo della divisione". Il decreto "auspica che questo passo sia seguito dalla sollecita realizzazione della piena comunione con la Chiesa di tutta la Fraternità San Pio X, testimoniando così vera fedeltà e vero riconoscimento del Magistero e dell'autorità del Papa". 
Ma - ha specificato Padre Lombardi - questo atto non riesce automaticamente a cancellare i problemi di "cattolicità" della comunità levebvriana.
La Fraternita' Sacerdotale San Pio X, la comunita' scismatica fondata da mons. Lefebvre e dei cui vescovi papa Benedetto XVI ha revocato questa mattina la scomunica, e' in ''comunione'' con la Santa Sede, ma non ancora in ''piena comunione''. Lo ha precisato infatti il portavoce vaticano, p. Federico Lombardi, che ha messo in evidenza il passo del decreto in cui si auspica di ''non risparmiare alcuno sforzo per approfondire nei necessari colloqui con le Autorita' della Santa Sede le questioni ancora aperte, cosi' da poter giungere presto a una piena e soddisfacente soluzione del problema posto in origine''.
Certo è che da molta stampa questo atto è visto come un passo "indietro" nei confronti del Vaticano II (e probabilmente questo è anche il pensiero di parte del mondo cattolico....vescovi e sacerdoti compresi).
Sicuramente sarà necessario ritornare su questo argomento, per dirimerne i dubbi e le difficoltà, anche ecclesiali che potranno sfociare da questo importante passo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> http://passineldeserto.blogosfere.i...aticano-ma-non-ancora-in-piena-comunione.html
> 
> 
> Con un documento di oggi (24 gennaio 2009), la Santa Sede ha ritirato la scomunica ai 4 Vescovi ordinati da Mons. Lefebvre il 30 giugno del 1988.
> ...


Insomma Giobbino, a te piacciono proprio questi miliardari che vivono della luce riflessa di poche persone che si fanno un paiolo tanto, eh? (parlo di quei religiosi che si sbattono nelle missioni, negli ospedali etc.)


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Insomma Giobbino, a te piacciono proprio questi miliardari che vivono della luce riflessa di poche persone che si fanno un paiolo tanto, eh? (parlo di quei religiosi che si sbattono nelle missioni, negli ospedali etc.)


Non esiste un solo miliardario nella Chiesa.
Il vescovo in questione è inglese ed era direttore di un seminario di una setta separata dalla Chiesa situato nella periferia di Buenos Aires. Era un missionario.
Dubito che navigasse nell'oro.
Il Papa stesso non ha lasciato una medaglietta ai suoi parenti quando è morto.
Aveva pochissimi effetti personali: fazzoletti ricamati, rosari e cose del genere.
I papi e i vescovi sono molto più poveri di me e di te.
La Chiesa ha molte proprietà ma nessuno può disporne a suo piacimento.


----------



## brugola (10 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> I papi e i vescovi sono molto più poveri di me e di te.
> La Chiesa ha molte proprietà ma nessuno ne può disporne a suo piacimento.


si..tua nonna.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Febbraio 2009)

*ot*

Giobbe da quando c'hai il bacherozzo come avatar sei da abbattere.
Levalo!!!!


----------



## lale75 (10 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non esiste un solo miliardario nella Chiesa.
> Il vescovo in questione era direttore di un seminario di una setta separata dalla Chiesa situato nella periferia di Buenos Aires.
> Dubito che navigasse nell'oro.
> Il Papa stesso non ha lasciato una medaglietta ai suoi parenti quando è morto.
> ...


 
Che il singolo non possa disporne a su piacimento posso anche crederlo, che la Chiesa ci chieda l'8 per mille ed abbia proprietà per sfamare un continente è fuori dubbio.


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Che il singolo non possa disporne a su piacimento posso anche crederlo, che la Chiesa ci chieda l'8 per mille ed abbia proprietà per sfamare un continente è fuori dubbio.


Se non vuoi, non darglielo l'8 per mille. Dallo a qualcun altro.
Prova a farti un giro per le parrocchie. La maggior parte non ha nemmeno soldi per conservare e ristrutturare la propria chiesa.


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non esiste un solo miliardario nella Chiesa.
> Il vescovo in questione è inglese ed era direttore di un seminario di una setta separata dalla Chiesa situato nella periferia di Buenos Aires. Era un missionario.
> Dubito che navigasse nell'oro.
> Il Papa stesso non ha lasciato una medaglietta ai suoi parenti quando è morto.
> ...


Il massimo dell'ipocrisia.
vivono nel lusso più sfrenato, con servitori, autisti, abiti (talari, ok)estremamente costosi, e le proprietà sono intestate a parenti.
Ma qualcuno (chissà chi.....?) disse "Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire......"


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Giobbe da quando c'hai il bacherozzo come avatar sei da abbattere.
> Levalo!!!!


Ma dai! é l'unica cosa di bello che ha!


----------



## lale75 (10 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Se non vuoi, non darglielo l'8 per mille. Dallo a qualcun altro.
> Prova a farti un giro per le parrocchie. La maggior parte non ha nemmeno soldi per conservare e ristrutturare la propria chiesa.


 
No, vedi, il fatto è che io l'8 per mille alla missione in sudamerica anche lo dò, quello che mi rode è che ci comprano le babbucce di Prada per il Papa


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il massimo dell'ipocrisia.
> vivono nel lusso più sfrenato, con servitori, autisti, abiti (talari, ok)estremamente costosi, e le proprietà sono intestate a parenti.
> Ma qualcuno (chissà chi.....?) disse "Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire......"


Fai il nome di uno che possiede beni intestati a parenti.
Il mio vescovo non ha nessun autista. Ha un Opel Corsa vecchio modello.  Ho visitato la sua casa e non c'è nessun lusso.
Alcuni hanno un prete giovane che gli fa da segretario e autista.


----------



## lale75 (10 Febbraio 2009)

Ripeto che l'incoerenza non è in ciò che possiede il signolo parroco o vescovo quanto piuttosto ciò che la Chiesa. Io ci credo al povero parroco che vive di niente nelle missioni, ma mi chiedo perchè non vendresi qualche opera d'arte in Vaticano per sfamare tutta quella povera gente. Ne converrai che è un controsenso


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> No, vedi, il fatto è che io l'8 per mille alla missione in sudamerica anche lo dò, quello che mi rode è che ci comprano le babbucce di Prada per il Papa


Probabilmente sono fatte a mano, ma sicuramente non sono di Prada.
Molto probabilmente non paga un centesimo ma sono regalate.
La Fiat sono 20 anni che vuole fornire auto gratis al Papa e non riesce a scalzare la Mercedes.


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Fai il nome di uno che possiede beni intestati a parenti.
> Il mio vescovo non ha nessun autista. Ha un Opel Corsa vecchio modello. Ho visitato la sua casa e non c'è nessun lusso.
> Alcuni hanno un prete giovane che gli fa da segretario e autista.


Lasciagli far carriera


----------



## lale75 (10 Febbraio 2009)

Ecco a te Giobbe
http://www.repubblica.it/2005/k/sezioni/esteri/papagriffato/papagriffato/papagriffato.html
Come si dice: non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Probabilmente sono fatte a mano, ma sicuramente non sono di Prada.
> Molto probabilmente non paga un centesimo ma sono regalate.
> La Fiat sono 20 anni che vuole fornire auto gratis al Papa e non riesce a scalzare la Mercedes.


Ma pensa a sta povera gente costretta ad accettare regali di lusso! Ce credo che rifiutano la Fiat!
Ma Giobbino, ci sei o ci fai?
Le grandi aziende si comprano così i favori di quella che malgrado tutto resta una potenza. Pensa allo ior


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ripeto che l'incoerenza non è in ciò che possiede il signolo parroco o vescovo quanto piuttosto ciò che la Chiesa. Io ci credo al povero parroco che vive di niente nelle missioni, ma mi chiedo perchè non vendresi qualche opera d'arte in Vaticano per sfamare tutta quella povera gente. Ne converrai che è un controsenso



Il patrimonio artistico della Chiesa non rende nulla è la sua conservazione e restaurazione costa un patrimonio alla chiesa.
Ma è un dovere della Chiesa conservare questo patrimonio, fa parte della sua storia.
La stessa cosa vale per il patrimonio artistico dello stato italiano e di tutti gli stati del mondo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Febbraio 2009)

*I.O.R. Istituto Opere Religiose *

 Dici Ior e pensi alle trame torbide della finanza degli anni Settanta e Ottanta. Monsignor Paul Marcinkus, Michele Sindona, Roberto Calvi: questi sono solo alcuni dei nomi che nella storia finanziaria italiana hanno incrociato destini e scandali con l'istituto per le opere religiose del Vaticano. Creato nel 1941 da papa Pio XII, lo Ior è una banca senza sportelli ma con mille ramificazioni. L'unica sede è nel Vaticano. L'Istituto è un organismo finanziario vaticano - secondo una definizione data dal cardinale Agostino Casaroli - ma non è una banca nel senso comune del termine. Lo Ior utilizza i servizi bancari, però l'utile non va, come nelle banche normali, agli azionisti (che nel caso dello Ior non ci sono) ma risulta a favore delle "opere di religione". A ogni cliente viene fornita una tessera di credito con un numero codificato: né nome né foto. Con questa si viene identificati: alle operazioni non si rilasciano ricevute, nessun documento contabile. Non ci sono libretti di assegni intestati allo Ior: chi li vuole dovrà appoggiarsi alla Banca di Roma, convenzionata con l'istituto vaticano. I clienti dello Ior possono essere solo esponenti del mondo ecclesiastico: ordini religiosi, diocesi, parrocchie, istituzioni e organismi cattolici, cardinali, vescovi e monsignori, laici con cittadinanza vaticana, diplomatici accreditati alla Santa Sede. A questi si aggiungono i dipendenti del Vaticano e pochissime eccezioni, selezionate con criteri non conosciuti. Il conto può essere aperto in euro o in valuta straniera: circostanza, questa, inedita rispetto alle altre banche. Aperto il conto, il cliente può ricevere o trasferire i soldi in qualsiasi momento da e verso qualsiasi banca estera. Senza alcun controllo. Per questo, negli ambienti finanziari, si dice che lo Ior è l'ideale per chi ha capitali che vuole far passare inosservati. I suoi bilanci sono noti a una cerchia ristrettissima di cardinali, qualsiasi passaggio di denaro avviene nella massima riservatezza, senza vincoli né limiti. Si racconta, tra leggenda e realtà, che quando Giovanni Paolo II, dopo lo scandalo Calvi, chiese l'elenco di tutti i correntisti dello Ior, si sentì rispondere: "spiacenti, santità, ma la riservatezza dei clienti è sacra". Lo Ior, che ha una personalità giuridica propria, è retto da un "Consiglio di soprintendenza" controllato da una Commissione di cinque cardinali: si tratta del nucleo di vigilanza. I porporati, però, non hanno generalmente alcuna competenza finanziaria. Il loro dovrebbe essere un controllo morale. Un ruolo più tecnico è svolto dal "Consiglio di amministrazione" composto di cinque laici ed un direttore generale. L'Istituto intrattiene rapporti valutari e creditizi con clienti e banche italiane, opera attivamente sul mercato finanziario internazionale, gioca in borsa, investe, raccoglie capitali; tuttavia, come istituto estero, non è sottoposto ad alcun controllo da parte delle autorità di vigilanza italiane.  Ufficialmente la Banca Vaticana è nota come l’istituto per le Opere di Religione o IOR. In ogni caso la religione ha ben poco a che fare con la Banca, a meno che ci si riferisca ai cambiavalute che si sono nella chiesa.
«E Gesù entrò nel Tempio di Dio, e scacciò tutti coloro che compravano e vendevano nel tempio, rovesciò i tavoli dei cambiavalute e le sedie di coloro che vendevano le colombe» [ Matteo 21:12, versione di Re Giacomo ]
Mentre i cambiavalute stavano semplicemente fornendo un servizio, in modo che le tasse del tempio potessero essere pagate, la Banca Vaticana è stata coinvolta in evasione fiscale, imbrogli finanziari e riciclaggio di oro nazista. . In realtà si sa molto poco di essa se non quelle poche informazioni che il Vaticano rilascia. (&#8230 

	
	
		
		
	


	



 I possedimenti della Banca Vaticana sono un assunto spinoso e apparentemente un grande mistero, sempre che si creda al Vaticano. Una delle autorità più affidabili era Padre Thomas J. Reese, SJ, autore, di parecchi libri riguardanti la Chiesa Cattolica, inclusi i bestsellers «Inside the Vatican» e «Archbishop». Basandosi sulle sue interviste ai membri del Vaticano, Reese dedica un intero capitolo di «Inside the Vatican» alle finanze papali. Reese era abbastanza sicuro riguardo al fatto di chi possedesse la Banca Vaticana: «lo IOR è in un certo senso la Banca del Papa, che è il solo e unico azionista. Lo possiede, lo controlla» 
La Banca Vaticana afferma di non aver nessun documento relativo al periodo della Seconda Guerra Mondiale; infatti secondo il procuratore della Banca Vaticana, Franzo Grande Stevens, lo IOR distrugge tutta la documentazione ogni dieci anni, un’affermazione alla quale nessun banchiere responsabile crederebbe. Ciononostante, altre documentazioni esistono in Germania e presso gli archivi americani, che dimostrano i trasferimenti nazisti di fondi allo IOR dalla Reichsbank, e altri dallo IOR alle banche svizzere controllate dai nazisti. Un famoso procuratore specializzato nelle restituzioni dell’Olocausto ha documentato i trasferimenti di denaro dai conti delle SS a una innominata banca romana nel settembre 1943, proprio quando gli Alleati si stavano avvicinando alla città. (&#8230 

	
	
		
		
	


	



 Dalla fine degli anni Settanta, lo IOR era divenuto uno dei maggiori esponenti dei mercati finanziari mondiali.
Sotto la tutela del vescovo americano (uno spilungone di 191 cm) Paul Marcinkus, il vescovo Paolo Hnilica, Licio Gelli, Roberto Calvi e Michele Sindona, la Banca Vaticana divenne parte integrante dei numerosi programmi papali e mafiosi per il riciclaggio del denaro, in cui era difficile determinare dove finiva l’opera del Vaticano e dove cominciava quella della mafia. Il Banco Ambrosiano dei Calvi e numerose società fantasma dirette dallo IOR di Panama e del Lussemburgo presero il controllo degli affari bancari italiani e funsero da canale sotterraneo per il flusso di fondi verso l’Europa dell’Est, in appoggio all’Unione nazionale anticomunista. Marcinkus, capo dello IOR, fu Direttore del Banco Ambrosiano (a Nassau e alle Bahamas), ed esisteva una stretta relazione personale e bancaria fra Calvi e Marcinkus. Sfortunatamente, molti di quelli coinvolti non erano solo collegati alla mafia, ma erano anche membri della famigerata loggia massonica P2, con il risultato finale della spartizione del denaro di altre persone, inclusa una singola transazione di 95 milioni di dollari (documentata dalla Corte Suprema irlandese).
Non appena le macchinazioni vennero a galla a causa di un errore di calcolo attribuito a Calvi, le teste cominciarono letteralmente a rotolare. L’impero bancario Ambrosiano fu destabilizzato da uno scontro ai vertici del potere interno, che coinvolgeva la Banca Vaticana, la Mafia e il braccio finanziario dell’oscuro ordine cattolico dell’Opus Dei. L’Opus Dei, in ogni caso, decise di non garantire per il Banco Ambrosiano e Calvi fu trovato «suicidato», impiccato sotto il ponte di Blackfriars a Londra, con alcuni sassi nascosti nelle tasche, una scena ricca di simbolismo massonico.


----------



## lale75 (10 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Il patrimonio artistico della Chiesa non rende nulla* è la sua conservazione e restaurazione costa un patrimonio alla chiesa.
> *Ma è un dovere della Chiesa conservare questo patrimonio, fa parte della sua storia.*
> La stessa cosa vale per il patrimonio artistico dello stato italiano e di tutti gli stati del mondo.


 
Lascia stare, per piacere! Già il fatto di dover pagare per entrare a visitare una chiesa è un insulto. Entrare per vedere la casa di Dio...lasciamo stare.  Il dovere della Chiesa è aiutare la gente che soffre, che vive nella miseria, che non ha scuole e cibo. La Chiesa ha prima di tutto dei doveri verso i bisognosi e dopo, quando avrà finito di sfamare tutti gli affamati e scolarizzare tutti bimbi analfabeti e costruire ospedali per i malati, potrà occuparsi di "consrevare" quel che rimane per i visitatori.


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ecco a te Giobbe
> http://www.repubblica.it/2005/k/sezioni/esteri/papagriffato/papagriffato/papagriffato.html
> Come si dice: non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire


È una stronzata.

http://www.lemiedomande.org/2008/06/e-vero-che-il-papa-veste-prada/


http://chiesa.espresso.repubblica.it/articolo/205488


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Febbraio 2009)

*IOR - Scandali, affari, misteri e tutti i segreti*

*L’Istituto Opere Religiose è la banca del Vaticano. In deposito 5 miliardi di euro**
Ai correntisti offre rendimenti record, impermeabilità ai controlli e segretezza totale*
LA CHIESA cattolica è l’unica religione a disporre di una dottrina sociale, fondata sulla lotta alla povertà e la demonizzazione del danaro, “sterco del diavolo”. Vangelo secondo Matteo: “E’ più facile che un cammello passi nella cruna dell’ago, che un ricco entri nel regno dei cieli”. Ma è anche l’unica religione ad avere una propria banca per maneggiare affari e investimenti, l’Istituto Opere Religiose.
La sede dello Ior è uno scrigno di pietra all’interno delle mura vaticane. Una suggestiva torre del Quattrocento, fatta costruire da Niccolò V, con mura spesse nove metri alla base. Si entra attraverso una porta discreta, senza una scritta, una sigla o un simbolo. Soltanto il presidio delle guardie svizzere notte e giorno ne segnala l’importanza. All’interno si trovano una grande sala di computer, un solo sportello e un unico bancomat. Attraverso questa cruna dell’ago passano immense e spesso oscure fortune. Le stime più prudenti calcolano 5 miliardi di euro di depositi. La banca vaticana offre ai correntisti, fra i quali come ha ammesso una volta il presidente Angelo Caloia “qualcuno ha avuto problemi con la giustizia”, rendimenti superiori ai migliori hedge fund e un vantaggio inestimabile: la totale segretezza. Più impermeabile ai controlli delle isole Cayman, più riservato delle banche svizzere, l’istituto vaticano è un vero paradiso (fiscale) in terra. Un libretto d’assegni con la sigla Ior non esiste. Tutti i depositi e i passaggi di danaro avvengono con bonifici, in contanti o in lingotti d’oro. Nessuna traccia.
Da vent’anni, quando si chiuse il processo per lo scandalo del Banco Ambrosiano, lo Ior è un buco nero in cui nessuno osa guardare. Per uscire dal crac che aveva rovinato decine di migliaia di famiglie, la banca vaticana versò 406 milioni di dollari ai liquidatori. Meno di un quarto rispetto ai 1.159 milioni di dollari dovuti secondo l’allora ministro del Tesoro, Beniamino Andreatta. Lo scandalo fu accompagnato da infinite leggende e da una scia di cadaveri eccellenti. Michele Sindona avvelenato nel carcere di Voghera, Roberto Calvi impiccato sotto il ponte dei Frati Neri a Londra, il giudice istruttore Emilio Alessandrini ucciso dai colpi di Prima Linea, l’avvocato Giorgio Ambrosoli freddato da un killer della mafia venuto dall’America al portone di casa.
continua a leggere clicca qui di seguito…

Senza contare il mistero più inquietante, la morte di papa Luciani, dopo soli 33 giorni di pontificato, alla vigilia della decisione di rimuovere Paul Marcinkus e i vertici dello Ior. Sull’improvvisa fine di Giovanni Paolo I si sono alimentate macabre dicerie, aiutate dalla reticenza vaticana. Non vi sarà autopsia per accertare il presunto e fulminante infarto e non sarà mai trovato il taccuino con gli appunti sullo Ior che secondo molti testimoni il papa portò a letto l’ultima notte.
Era lo Ior di Paul Marcinkus, il figlio di un lavavetri lituano, nato a Cicero (Chicago) a due strade dal quartier generale di Al Capone, protagonista di una delle più clamorose quanto inspiegabili carriere nella storia recente della chiesa. Alto e atletico, buon giocatore di baseball e golf, era stato l’uomo che aveva salvato Paolo VI dall’attentato nelle Filippine. Ma forse non basta a spiegare la simpatia di un intellettuale come Montini, autore della più avanzata enciclica della storia, la Populorum Progressio, per questo prete americano perennemente atteggiato da avventuriero di Wall Street, con le mazze da golf nella fuoriserie, l’Avana incollato alle labbra, le stupende segreterie bionde e gli amici di poker della P2.
Con il successore di papa Luciani, Marcinkus trova subito un’intesa. A Karol Wojtyla piace molto quel figlio di immigrati dell’Est che parla bene il polacco, odia i comunisti e sembra così sensibile alle lotte di Solidarnosc. Quando i magistrati di Milano spiccano mandato d’arresto nei confronti di Marcinkus, il Vaticano si chiude come una roccaforte per proteggerlo, rifiuta ogni collaborazione con la giustizia italiana, sbandiera i passaporti esteri e l’extraterritorialità. Ci vorranno altri dieci anni a Woytjla per decidersi a rimuovere uno dei principali responsabili del crac Ambrosiano dalla presidenza dello Ior. Ma senza mai spendere una parola di condanna e neppure di velata critica: Marcinkus era e rimane per le gerarchie cattoliche “una vittima”, anzi “un’ingenua vittima”.
Dal 1989, con l’arrivo alla presidenza di Angelo Caloia, un galantuomo della finanza bianca, amico e collaboratore di Gianni Bazoli, molte cose dentro lo Ior cambiano. Altre no. Il ruolo di bonificatore dello Ior affidato al laico Caloia è molto vantato dalle gerarchie vaticane all’esterno quanto ostacolato all’interno, soprattutto nei primi anni. Come confida lo stesso Caloia al suo diarista, il giornalista cattolico Giancarlo Galli, autore di un libro fondamentale ma introvabile, Finanza bianca (Mondadori, 2003). “Il vero dominus dello Ior - scrive Galli - rimaneva monsignor Donato De Bonis, in rapporti con tutta la Roma che contava, politica e mondana. Francesco Cossiga lo chiamava Donatino, Giulio Andreotti lo teneva in massima considerazione. E poi aristocratici, finanzieri, artisti come Sofia Loren. Questo spiegherebbe perché fra i conti si trovassero anche quelli di personaggi che poi dovevano confrontarsi con la giustizia. Bastava un cenno del monsignore per aprire un conto segreto”.
A volte monsignor De Bonis accompagnava di persona i correntisti con i contanti o l’oro nel caveau, attraverso una scala, in cima alla torre, “più vicino al cielo”. I contrasti fra il presidente Caloia e De Bonis, in teoria sottoposto, saranno frequenti e duri. Commenta Giancarlo Galli: “Un’aurea legge manageriale vuole che, in caso di conflitto fra un superiore e un inferiore, sia quest’ultimo a soccombere. Ma essendo lo Ior istituzione particolarissima, quando un laico entra in rotta di collisione con una tonaca non è più questione di gradi”.
La glasnost finanziaria di Caloia procede in ogni caso a ritmi serrati, ma non impedisce che l’ombra dello Ior venga evocata in quasi tutti gli scandali degli ultimi vent’anni. Da Tangentopoli alle stragi del ‘93 alla scalata dei “furbetti” e perfino a Calciopoli. Ma come appare, così l’ombra si dilegua. Nessuno sa o vuole guardare oltre le mura impenetrabili della banca vaticana.
L’autunno del 1993 è la stagione più crudele di Tangentopoli. Subito dopo i suicidi veri o presunti di Gabriele Cagliari e di Raul Gardini, la mattina del 4 ottobre arriva al presidente dello Ior una telefonata del procuratore capo del pool di Mani Pulite, Francesco Saverio Borrelli: “Caro professore, ci sono dei problemi, riguardanti lo Ior, i contatti con Enimont…”. Il fatto è che una parte considerevole della “madre di tutte le tangenti”, per la precisione 108 miliardi di lire in certificati del Tesoro, è transitata dallo Ior. Sul conto di un vecchio cliente, Luigi Bisignani, piduista, giornalista, collaboratore del gruppo Ferruzzi e faccendiere in proprio, in seguito condannato a 3 anni e 4 mesi per lo scandalo Enimont e di recente rispuntato nell’inchiesta “Why Not” di Luigi De Magistris. Dopo la telefonata di Borrelli, il presidente Caloia si precipita a consulto in Vaticano da monsignor Renato Dardozzi, fiduciario del segretario di Stato Agostino Casaroli. “Monsignor Dardozzi - racconterà a Galli lo stesso Caloia - col suo fiorito linguaggio disse che ero nella merda e, per farmelo capire, ordinò una brandina da sistemare in Vaticano. Mi opposi, rispondendogli che avrei continuato ad alloggiare all’Hassler. Tuttavia accettai il suggerimento di consultare d’urgenza dei luminari di diritto. Una risposta a Borrelli bisognava pur darla!”. La risposta sarà di poche ma definitive righe: “Ogni eventuale testimonianza è sottoposta a una richiesta di rogatoria internazionale”.
I magistrati del pool valutano l’ipotesi della rogatoria. Lo Ior non ha sportelli in terra italiana, non emette assegni e, in quanto “ente fondante della Città del Vaticano”, è protetto dal Concordato: qualsiasi richiesta deve partire dal ministero degli Esteri. Le probabilità di ottenere la rogatoria in queste condizioni sono lo zero virgola. In compenso l’effetto di una richiesta da parte dei giudici milanesi sarebbe devastante sull’opinione pubblica. Il pool si ritira in buon ordine e si accontenta della spiegazione ufficiale: “Lo Ior non poteva conoscere la destinazione del danaro”.
Il secondo episodio, ancora più cupo, risale alla metà degli anni Novanta, durante il processo per mafia a Marcello Dell’Utri. In video conferenza dagli Stati Uniti il pentito Francesco Marino Mannoia rivela che “Licio Gelli investiva i danari dei corleonesi di Totò Riina nella banca del Vaticano”. “Lo Ior garantiva ai corleonesi investimenti e discrezione”. Fin qui Mannoia fornisce informazioni di prima mano. Da capo delle raffinerie di eroina di tutta la Sicilia occidentale, principale fonte di profitto delle cosche. Non può non sapere dove finiscono i capitali mafiosi. Quindi va oltre, con un’ipotesi. “Quando il Papa (Giovanni Paolo II, ndr) venne in Sicilia e scomunicò i mafiosi, i boss si risentirono soprattutto perché portavano i loro soldi in Vaticano. Da qui nacque la decisione di far esplodere due bombe davanti a due chiese di Roma”. Mannoia non è uno qualsiasi.
E’, secondo Giovanni Falcone, “il più attendibile dei collaboratori di giustizia”, per alcuni versi più prezioso dello stesso Buscetta. Ogni sua affermazione ha trovato riscontri oggettivi. Soltanto su una non si è proceduto ad accertare i fatti, quella sullo Ior. I magistrati del caso Dell’Utri non indagano sulla pista Ior perché non riguarda Dell’Utri e il gruppo Berlusconi, ma passano le carte ai colleghi del processo Andreotti. Scarpinato e gli altri sono a conoscenza del precedente di Borrelli e non firmano la richiesta di rogatoria. Al palazzo di giustizia di Palermo qualcuno in alto osserva: “Non ci siamo fatti abbastanza nemici per metterci contro anche il Vaticano?”.
Sulle trame dello Ior cala un altro sipario di dieci anni, fino alla scalata dei “furbetti del quartierino”. Il 10 luglio dell’anno scorso il capo dei “furbetti”, Giampiero Fiorani, racconta in carcere ai magistrati: “Alla Bsi svizzera ci sono tre conti della Santa Sede che saranno, non esagero, due o tre miliardi di euro”. Al pm milanese Francesco Greco, Fiorani fa l’elenco dei versamenti in nero fatti alle casse vaticane: “I primi soldi neri li ho dati al cardinale Castillo Lara (presidente dell’Apsa, l’amministrazione del patrimonio immobiliare della chiesa, ndr), quando ho comprato la Cassa Lombarda. M’ha chiesto trenta miliardi di lire, possibilmente su un conto estero”.
Altri seguiranno, molti a giudicare dalle lamentele dello stesso Fiorani nell’incontro con il cardinale Giovanni Battista Re, potente prefetto della congregazione dei vescovi e braccio destro di Ruini: “Uno che vi ha sempre dato i soldi, come io ve li ho sempre dati in contanti, e andava tutto bene, ma poi quando è in disgrazia non fate neanche una telefonata a sua moglie per sapere se sta bene o male”.
Il Vaticano molla presto Fiorani, ma in compenso difende Antonio Fazio fino al giorno prima delle dimissioni, quando ormai lo hanno abbandonato tutti. Avvenire e Osservatore Romano ripetono fino all’ultimo giorno di Fazio in Bankitalia la teoria del “complotto politico” contro il governatore. Del resto, la carriera di questo strano banchiere che alle riunioni dei governatori centrali non ha mai citato una volta Keynes ma almeno un centinaio di volte le encicliche, si spiega in buona parte con l’appoggio vaticano. In prima persona di Camillo Ruini, presidente della Cei, e poi di Giovanni Battista Re, amico intimo di Fazio, tanto da aver celebrato nel 2003 la messa per il venticinquesimo anniversario di matrimonio dell’ex governatore con Maria Cristina Rosati.
Naturalmente neppure i racconti di Fiorani aprono lo scrigno dei segreti dello Ior e dell’Apsa, i cui rapporti con le banche svizzere e i paradisi fiscali in giro per il mondo sono quantomeno singolari. E’ difficile per esempio spiegare con esigenze pastorali la decisione del Vaticano di scorporare le Isole Cayman dalla naturale diocesi giamaicana di Kingston, per proclamarle “missio sui iuris” alle dirette dipendenze della Santa Sede e affidarle al cardinale Adam Joseph Maida, membro del collegio dello Ior.
Il quarto e ultimo episodio di coinvolgimento dello Ior negli scandali italiani è quasi comico rispetto ai precedenti e riguarda Calciopoli. Secondo i magistrati romani Palamara e Palaia, i fondi neri della Gea, la società di mediazione presieduta dal figlio di Moggi, sarebbero custoditi nella banca vaticana. Attraverso i buoni uffici di un altro dei banchieri di fiducia della Santa Sede dalla fedina penale non immacolata, Cesare Geronzi, padre dell’azionista di maggioranza della Gea. Nel caveau dello Ior sarebbe custodito anche il “tesoretto” personale di Luciano Moggi, stimato in 150 milioni di euro. Al solito, rogatorie e verifiche sono impossibili. Ma è certo che Moggi gode di grande considerazione in Vaticano. Difeso dalla stampa cattolica sempre, accolto nei pellegrinaggi a Lourdes dalla corte di Ruini, Moggi è da poco diventato titolare di una rubrica di “etica e sport” su Petrus, il quotidiano on-line vicino a papa Benedetto XVI, da dove l’ex dirigente juventino rinviato a giudizio ha subito cominciato a scagliare le prime pietre contro la corruzione (altrui).
Con l’immagine di Luciano Moggi maestro di morale cattolica si chiude l’ultima puntata dell’inchiesta sui soldi della Chiesa. I segreti dello Ior rimarranno custoditi forse per sempre nella torre-scrigno. L’epoca Marcinkus è archiviata ma l’opacità che circonda la banca della Santa Sede è ben lontana dallo sciogliersi in acque trasparenti. Si sa soltanto che le casse e il caveau dello Ior non sono mai state tanto pingui e i depositi continuano ad affluire, incoraggiati da interessi del 12 per cento annuo e perfino superiori. Fornire cifre precise è, come detto, impossibile. Le poche accertate sono queste. Con oltre 407 mila dollari di prodotto interno lordo pro capite, la Città del Vaticano è di gran lunga lo “stato più ricco del mondo”, come si leggeva nella bella inchiesta di Marina Marinetti su Panorama Economy. Secondo le stime della Fed del 2002, frutto dell’unica inchiesta di un’autorità internazionale sulla finanza vaticana e riferita soltanto agli interessi su suolo americano, la chiesa cattolica possedeva negli Stati Uniti 298 milioni di dollari in titoli, 195 milioni in azioni, 102 in obbligazioni a lungo termine, più joint venture con partner Usa per 273 milioni.
Nessuna autorità italiana ha mai avviato un’inchiesta per stabilire il peso economico del Vaticano nel paese che lo ospita. Un potere enorme, diretto e indiretto. Negli ultimi decenni il mondo cattolico ha espugnato la roccaforte tradizionale delle minoranze laiche e liberali italiane, la finanza. Dal tramonto di Enrico Cuccia, il vecchio azionista gran nemico di Sindona, di Calvi e dello Ior, la “finanza bianca” ha conquistato posizioni su posizioni. La definizione è certo generica e comprende personaggi assai distanti tra loro. Ma tutti in relazione stretta con le gerarchie ecclesiastiche, con le associazioni cattoliche e con la prelatura dell’Opus Dei. In un’Italia dove la politica conta ormai meno della finanza, la chiesa cattolica ha più potere e influenza sulle banche di quanta ne avesse ai tempi della Democrazia Cristiana.
_*pubblicato da Curzio  Maltese su Repubblica*_


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Febbraio 2009)

*IOR - Scandali, affari, misteri e tutti i segreti*

*L’Istituto Opere Religiose è la banca del Vaticano. In deposito 5 miliardi di euro**
Ai correntisti offre rendimenti record, impermeabilità ai controlli e segretezza totale*
LA CHIESA cattolica è l’unica religione a disporre di una dottrina sociale, fondata sulla lotta alla povertà e la demonizzazione del danaro, “sterco del diavolo”. Vangelo secondo Matteo: “E’ più facile che un cammello passi nella cruna dell’ago, che un ricco entri nel regno dei cieli”. Ma è anche l’unica religione ad avere una propria banca per maneggiare affari e investimenti, l’Istituto Opere Religiose.
La sede dello Ior è uno scrigno di pietra all’interno delle mura vaticane. Una suggestiva torre del Quattrocento, fatta costruire da Niccolò V, con mura spesse nove metri alla base. Si entra attraverso una porta discreta, senza una scritta, una sigla o un simbolo. Soltanto il presidio delle guardie svizzere notte e giorno ne segnala l’importanza. All’interno si trovano una grande sala di computer, un solo sportello e un unico bancomat. Attraverso questa cruna dell’ago passano immense e spesso oscure fortune. Le stime più prudenti calcolano 5 miliardi di euro di depositi. La banca vaticana offre ai correntisti, fra i quali come ha ammesso una volta il presidente Angelo Caloia “qualcuno ha avuto problemi con la giustizia”, rendimenti superiori ai migliori hedge fund e un vantaggio inestimabile: la totale segretezza. Più impermeabile ai controlli delle isole Cayman, più riservato delle banche svizzere, l’istituto vaticano è un vero paradiso (fiscale) in terra. Un libretto d’assegni con la sigla Ior non esiste. Tutti i depositi e i passaggi di danaro avvengono con bonifici, in contanti o in lingotti d’oro. Nessuna traccia.
Da vent’anni, quando si chiuse il processo per lo scandalo del Banco Ambrosiano, lo Ior è un buco nero in cui nessuno osa guardare. Per uscire dal crac che aveva rovinato decine di migliaia di famiglie, la banca vaticana versò 406 milioni di dollari ai liquidatori. Meno di un quarto rispetto ai 1.159 milioni di dollari dovuti secondo l’allora ministro del Tesoro, Beniamino Andreatta. Lo scandalo fu accompagnato da infinite leggende e da una scia di cadaveri eccellenti. Michele Sindona avvelenato nel carcere di Voghera, Roberto Calvi impiccato sotto il ponte dei Frati Neri a Londra, il giudice istruttore Emilio Alessandrini ucciso dai colpi di Prima Linea, l’avvocato Giorgio Ambrosoli freddato da un killer della mafia venuto dall’America al portone di casa.
continua a leggere clicca qui di seguito…

Senza contare il mistero più inquietante, la morte di papa Luciani, dopo soli 33 giorni di pontificato, alla vigilia della decisione di rimuovere Paul Marcinkus e i vertici dello Ior. Sull’improvvisa fine di Giovanni Paolo I si sono alimentate macabre dicerie, aiutate dalla reticenza vaticana. Non vi sarà autopsia per accertare il presunto e fulminante infarto e non sarà mai trovato il taccuino con gli appunti sullo Ior che secondo molti testimoni il papa portò a letto l’ultima notte.
Era lo Ior di Paul Marcinkus, il figlio di un lavavetri lituano, nato a Cicero (Chicago) a due strade dal quartier generale di Al Capone, protagonista di una delle più clamorose quanto inspiegabili carriere nella storia recente della chiesa. Alto e atletico, buon giocatore di baseball e golf, era stato l’uomo che aveva salvato Paolo VI dall’attentato nelle Filippine. Ma forse non basta a spiegare la simpatia di un intellettuale come Montini, autore della più avanzata enciclica della storia, la Populorum Progressio, per questo prete americano perennemente atteggiato da avventuriero di Wall Street, con le mazze da golf nella fuoriserie, l’Avana incollato alle labbra, le stupende segreterie bionde e gli amici di poker della P2.
Con il successore di papa Luciani, Marcinkus trova subito un’intesa. A Karol Wojtyla piace molto quel figlio di immigrati dell’Est che parla bene il polacco, odia i comunisti e sembra così sensibile alle lotte di Solidarnosc. Quando i magistrati di Milano spiccano mandato d’arresto nei confronti di Marcinkus, il Vaticano si chiude come una roccaforte per proteggerlo, rifiuta ogni collaborazione con la giustizia italiana, sbandiera i passaporti esteri e l’extraterritorialità. Ci vorranno altri dieci anni a Woytjla per decidersi a rimuovere uno dei principali responsabili del crac Ambrosiano dalla presidenza dello Ior. Ma senza mai spendere una parola di condanna e neppure di velata critica: Marcinkus era e rimane per le gerarchie cattoliche “una vittima”, anzi “un’ingenua vittima”.
Dal 1989, con l’arrivo alla presidenza di Angelo Caloia, un galantuomo della finanza bianca, amico e collaboratore di Gianni Bazoli, molte cose dentro lo Ior cambiano. Altre no. Il ruolo di bonificatore dello Ior affidato al laico Caloia è molto vantato dalle gerarchie vaticane all’esterno quanto ostacolato all’interno, soprattutto nei primi anni. Come confida lo stesso Caloia al suo diarista, il giornalista cattolico Giancarlo Galli, autore di un libro fondamentale ma introvabile, Finanza bianca (Mondadori, 2003). “Il vero dominus dello Ior - scrive Galli - rimaneva monsignor Donato De Bonis, in rapporti con tutta la Roma che contava, politica e mondana. Francesco Cossiga lo chiamava Donatino, Giulio Andreotti lo teneva in massima considerazione. E poi aristocratici, finanzieri, artisti come Sofia Loren. Questo spiegherebbe perché fra i conti si trovassero anche quelli di personaggi che poi dovevano confrontarsi con la giustizia. Bastava un cenno del monsignore per aprire un conto segreto”.
A volte monsignor De Bonis accompagnava di persona i correntisti con i contanti o l’oro nel caveau, attraverso una scala, in cima alla torre, “più vicino al cielo”. I contrasti fra il presidente Caloia e De Bonis, in teoria sottoposto, saranno frequenti e duri. Commenta Giancarlo Galli: “Un’aurea legge manageriale vuole che, in caso di conflitto fra un superiore e un inferiore, sia quest’ultimo a soccombere. Ma essendo lo Ior istituzione particolarissima, quando un laico entra in rotta di collisione con una tonaca non è più questione di gradi”.
La glasnost finanziaria di Caloia procede in ogni caso a ritmi serrati, ma non impedisce che l’ombra dello Ior venga evocata in quasi tutti gli scandali degli ultimi vent’anni. Da Tangentopoli alle stragi del ‘93 alla scalata dei “furbetti” e perfino a Calciopoli. Ma come appare, così l’ombra si dilegua. Nessuno sa o vuole guardare oltre le mura impenetrabili della banca vaticana.
L’autunno del 1993 è la stagione più crudele di Tangentopoli. Subito dopo i suicidi veri o presunti di Gabriele Cagliari e di Raul Gardini, la mattina del 4 ottobre arriva al presidente dello Ior una telefonata del procuratore capo del pool di Mani Pulite, Francesco Saverio Borrelli: “Caro professore, ci sono dei problemi, riguardanti lo Ior, i contatti con Enimont…”. Il fatto è che una parte considerevole della “madre di tutte le tangenti”, per la precisione 108 miliardi di lire in certificati del Tesoro, è transitata dallo Ior. Sul conto di un vecchio cliente, Luigi Bisignani, piduista, giornalista, collaboratore del gruppo Ferruzzi e faccendiere in proprio, in seguito condannato a 3 anni e 4 mesi per lo scandalo Enimont e di recente rispuntato nell’inchiesta “Why Not” di Luigi De Magistris. Dopo la telefonata di Borrelli, il presidente Caloia si precipita a consulto in Vaticano da monsignor Renato Dardozzi, fiduciario del segretario di Stato Agostino Casaroli. “Monsignor Dardozzi - racconterà a Galli lo stesso Caloia - col suo fiorito linguaggio disse che ero nella merda e, per farmelo capire, ordinò una brandina da sistemare in Vaticano. Mi opposi, rispondendogli che avrei continuato ad alloggiare all’Hassler. Tuttavia accettai il suggerimento di consultare d’urgenza dei luminari di diritto. Una risposta a Borrelli bisognava pur darla!”. La risposta sarà di poche ma definitive righe: “Ogni eventuale testimonianza è sottoposta a una richiesta di rogatoria internazionale”.
I magistrati del pool valutano l’ipotesi della rogatoria. Lo Ior non ha sportelli in terra italiana, non emette assegni e, in quanto “ente fondante della Città del Vaticano”, è protetto dal Concordato: qualsiasi richiesta deve partire dal ministero degli Esteri. Le probabilità di ottenere la rogatoria in queste condizioni sono lo zero virgola. In compenso l’effetto di una richiesta da parte dei giudici milanesi sarebbe devastante sull’opinione pubblica. Il pool si ritira in buon ordine e si accontenta della spiegazione ufficiale: “Lo Ior non poteva conoscere la destinazione del danaro”.
Il secondo episodio, ancora più cupo, risale alla metà degli anni Novanta, durante il processo per mafia a Marcello Dell’Utri. In video conferenza dagli Stati Uniti il pentito Francesco Marino Mannoia rivela che “Licio Gelli investiva i danari dei corleonesi di Totò Riina nella banca del Vaticano”. “Lo Ior garantiva ai corleonesi investimenti e discrezione”. Fin qui Mannoia fornisce informazioni di prima mano. Da capo delle raffinerie di eroina di tutta la Sicilia occidentale, principale fonte di profitto delle cosche. Non può non sapere dove finiscono i capitali mafiosi. Quindi va oltre, con un’ipotesi. “Quando il Papa (Giovanni Paolo II, ndr) venne in Sicilia e scomunicò i mafiosi, i boss si risentirono soprattutto perché portavano i loro soldi in Vaticano. Da qui nacque la decisione di far esplodere due bombe davanti a due chiese di Roma”. Mannoia non è uno qualsiasi.
E’, secondo Giovanni Falcone, “il più attendibile dei collaboratori di giustizia”, per alcuni versi più prezioso dello stesso Buscetta. Ogni sua affermazione ha trovato riscontri oggettivi. Soltanto su una non si è proceduto ad accertare i fatti, quella sullo Ior. I magistrati del caso Dell’Utri non indagano sulla pista Ior perché non riguarda Dell’Utri e il gruppo Berlusconi, ma passano le carte ai colleghi del processo Andreotti. Scarpinato e gli altri sono a conoscenza del precedente di Borrelli e non firmano la richiesta di rogatoria. Al palazzo di giustizia di Palermo qualcuno in alto osserva: “Non ci siamo fatti abbastanza nemici per metterci contro anche il Vaticano?”.
Sulle trame dello Ior cala un altro sipario di dieci anni, fino alla scalata dei “furbetti del quartierino”. Il 10 luglio dell’anno scorso il capo dei “furbetti”, Giampiero Fiorani, racconta in carcere ai magistrati: “Alla Bsi svizzera ci sono tre conti della Santa Sede che saranno, non esagero, due o tre miliardi di euro”. Al pm milanese Francesco Greco, Fiorani fa l’elenco dei versamenti in nero fatti alle casse vaticane: “I primi soldi neri li ho dati al cardinale Castillo Lara (presidente dell’Apsa, l’amministrazione del patrimonio immobiliare della chiesa, ndr), quando ho comprato la Cassa Lombarda. M’ha chiesto trenta miliardi di lire, possibilmente su un conto estero”.
Altri seguiranno, molti a giudicare dalle lamentele dello stesso Fiorani nell’incontro con il cardinale Giovanni Battista Re, potente prefetto della congregazione dei vescovi e braccio destro di Ruini: “Uno che vi ha sempre dato i soldi, come io ve li ho sempre dati in contanti, e andava tutto bene, ma poi quando è in disgrazia non fate neanche una telefonata a sua moglie per sapere se sta bene o male”.
Il Vaticano molla presto Fiorani, ma in compenso difende Antonio Fazio fino al giorno prima delle dimissioni, quando ormai lo hanno abbandonato tutti. Avvenire e Osservatore Romano ripetono fino all’ultimo giorno di Fazio in Bankitalia la teoria del “complotto politico” contro il governatore. Del resto, la carriera di questo strano banchiere che alle riunioni dei governatori centrali non ha mai citato una volta Keynes ma almeno un centinaio di volte le encicliche, si spiega in buona parte con l’appoggio vaticano. In prima persona di Camillo Ruini, presidente della Cei, e poi di Giovanni Battista Re, amico intimo di Fazio, tanto da aver celebrato nel 2003 la messa per il venticinquesimo anniversario di matrimonio dell’ex governatore con Maria Cristina Rosati.
Naturalmente neppure i racconti di Fiorani aprono lo scrigno dei segreti dello Ior e dell’Apsa, i cui rapporti con le banche svizzere e i paradisi fiscali in giro per il mondo sono quantomeno singolari. E’ difficile per esempio spiegare con esigenze pastorali la decisione del Vaticano di scorporare le Isole Cayman dalla naturale diocesi giamaicana di Kingston, per proclamarle “missio sui iuris” alle dirette dipendenze della Santa Sede e affidarle al cardinale Adam Joseph Maida, membro del collegio dello Ior.
Il quarto e ultimo episodio di coinvolgimento dello Ior negli scandali italiani è quasi comico rispetto ai precedenti e riguarda Calciopoli. Secondo i magistrati romani Palamara e Palaia, i fondi neri della Gea, la società di mediazione presieduta dal figlio di Moggi, sarebbero custoditi nella banca vaticana. Attraverso i buoni uffici di un altro dei banchieri di fiducia della Santa Sede dalla fedina penale non immacolata, Cesare Geronzi, padre dell’azionista di maggioranza della Gea. Nel caveau dello Ior sarebbe custodito anche il “tesoretto” personale di Luciano Moggi, stimato in 150 milioni di euro. Al solito, rogatorie e verifiche sono impossibili. Ma è certo che Moggi gode di grande considerazione in Vaticano. Difeso dalla stampa cattolica sempre, accolto nei pellegrinaggi a Lourdes dalla corte di Ruini, Moggi è da poco diventato titolare di una rubrica di “etica e sport” su Petrus, il quotidiano on-line vicino a papa Benedetto XVI, da dove l’ex dirigente juventino rinviato a giudizio ha subito cominciato a scagliare le prime pietre contro la corruzione (altrui).
Con l’immagine di Luciano Moggi maestro di morale cattolica si chiude l’ultima puntata dell’inchiesta sui soldi della Chiesa. I segreti dello Ior rimarranno custoditi forse per sempre nella torre-scrigno. L’epoca Marcinkus è archiviata ma l’opacità che circonda la banca della Santa Sede è ben lontana dallo sciogliersi in acque trasparenti. Si sa soltanto che le casse e il caveau dello Ior non sono mai state tanto pingui e i depositi continuano ad affluire, incoraggiati da interessi del 12 per cento annuo e perfino superiori. Fornire cifre precise è, come detto, impossibile. Le poche accertate sono queste. Con oltre 407 mila dollari di prodotto interno lordo pro capite, la Città del Vaticano è di gran lunga lo “stato più ricco del mondo”, come si leggeva nella bella inchiesta di Marina Marinetti su Panorama Economy. Secondo le stime della Fed del 2002, frutto dell’unica inchiesta di un’autorità internazionale sulla finanza vaticana e riferita soltanto agli interessi su suolo americano, la chiesa cattolica possedeva negli Stati Uniti 298 milioni di dollari in titoli, 195 milioni in azioni, 102 in obbligazioni a lungo termine, più joint venture con partner Usa per 273 milioni.
Nessuna autorità italiana ha mai avviato un’inchiesta per stabilire il peso economico del Vaticano nel paese che lo ospita. Un potere enorme, diretto e indiretto. Negli ultimi decenni il mondo cattolico ha espugnato la roccaforte tradizionale delle minoranze laiche e liberali italiane, la finanza. Dal tramonto di Enrico Cuccia, il vecchio azionista gran nemico di Sindona, di Calvi e dello Ior, la “finanza bianca” ha conquistato posizioni su posizioni. La definizione è certo generica e comprende personaggi assai distanti tra loro. Ma tutti in relazione stretta con le gerarchie ecclesiastiche, con le associazioni cattoliche e con la prelatura dell’Opus Dei. In un’Italia dove la politica conta ormai meno della finanza, la chiesa cattolica ha più potere e influenza sulle banche di quanta ne avesse ai tempi della Democrazia Cristiana.
_*pubblicato da Curzio  Maltese su Repubblica*_


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ma pensa a sta povera gente costretta ad accettare regali di lusso! Ce credo che rifiutano la Fiat!
> Ma Giobbino, ci sei o ci fai?
> Le grandi aziende si comprano così i favori di quella che malgrado tutto resta una potenza. Pensa allo ior



Non si rifiutano i regali. Hanno varie Lancia in garage, ma non le usano molto nelle cerimonie ufficiali.


----------



## lale75 (10 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> È una stronzata.
> 
> http://www.lemiedomande.org/2008/06/e-vero-che-il-papa-veste-prada/
> 
> ...


 

Viste le fonti direi che sei incontestabile...


----------



## lale75 (10 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non si rifiutano i regali. Hanno varie Lancia in garage, ma non le usano molto nelle cerimonie ufficiali.


 
Suppongo che se le vendesseo per dare i soldi a qualche missione la Fiat non si offenderebbe


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Febbraio 2009)

So che i files che ho inviato sono lunghi, ma vale la pena leggerli per intero


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *Non si rifiutano i regali*. Hanno varie Lancia in garage, ma non le usano molto nelle cerimonie ufficiali.


Sei quasi comico, se non fossi tragico


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Viste le fonti direi che sei incontestabile...


Ti devo dar ragione: generalmente la faziosità di Repubblica fa proprio schifo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








(ma Sandro Magister che cura www.chiesa del sito di Repubblica è una persona equilibrata)

L'altro link citava il Corriere della sera.

http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...io_del_Vaticano_Papa_non_co_9_080626056.shtml


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sei quasi comico, se non fossi tragico



Il papa ha usato anche Ford, Citroen, Land Rover, GMC, Volvo ecc. In Polonia Wojtyla  ha usato un furgoncino polacco modificato chiamato Star. Nelle Filippine ha usato una papamobile prodotta dall'industria locale Francisco Motors.
In visita a Torino ha usato una campagnola della Fiat dipinta di bianco.
Chiaramente tutti hanno avuto qualcosa in cambio dal papa altrimenti non gli avrebbero regalato nulla.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Uno che dice cose del genere fin dal 1988 (e' stato sbattuto fuori già all'epoca, poi chissà perchè riammesso) va mandato a lavare i cessi nelle carceri.
> Invece il vaticano che fa? Lo "scomunica" (in pratica gli toglie la connessione intranet col padreterno) e poi lo "ricomunica", magari a fibre ottiche!




ti ho letto sai in questi giorni a proposito...

ti quotolo.


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ti devo dar ragione: generalmente la faziosità di Repubblica fa proprio schifo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giobbe Giobbe...questo integralismo ti fa male....tanto..libbberati amico.


----------



## Old Aleluja (10 Febbraio 2009)

Io comincerei a negare il martirio dei santi cristiani...


----------



## Miciolidia (10 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Giobbe da quando c'hai il bacherozzo come avatar sei da abbattere.
> Levalo!!!!



confido pure io .


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> LA CHIESA cattolica è l’unica religione








Ma è un giornalista questo tizio? È alfabetizzato?





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> a disporre di una dottrina sociale, fondata sulla lotta alla povertà e la demonizzazione del danaro, “sterco del diavolo”.








Questo è proprio fuori! Non ha capito proprio nulla. I soldi in se non hanno proprio nulla di negativo, dipende dall'uso che se ne fa e dal valore che il denaro occupa nella propria vita. Giobbe era ricchissimo ed era un uomo santo.

Me la ricordo bene la storia dello Ior e del cardinal Marcinkus.
Marcinkus era un fesso (ragioniere o laureato in economia, non ricordo bene) che invece di seguire l'ABC delle regole economiche si è messo a giocare all'uomo di finanza facendo speculazioni e investimenti rischiosissimi (assieme a persone di dubbia moralità) che hanno finito per mettere in ginocchio la banca vaticana.
Il vaticano si preoccupa così tanto con i soldi che a nessuno è venuto in mente di verificare come questo imbecille stava amministrando il patrimonio dello Ior. Se ne sono accorti solo quando il buco era già diventato enorme.
Il resto dell'articolo, dalle supposizioni sulla morte di Papa Luciani a Moggi sono un mucchio di baggianate basate su prove che hanno la consistenza della gelatina.


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Lascia stare, per piacere! Già il fatto di dover pagare per entrare a visitare una chiesa è un insulto. Entrare per vedere la casa di Dio...lasciamo stare.  Il dovere della Chiesa è aiutare la gente che soffre, che vive nella miseria, che non ha scuole e cibo. La Chiesa ha prima di tutto dei doveri verso i bisognosi e dopo, quando avrà finito di sfamare tutti gli affamati e scolarizzare tutti bimbi analfabeti e costruire ospedali per i malati, potrà occuparsi di "consrevare" quel che rimane per i visitatori.


Io non ho mai pagato niente per entrare in una chiesa.
Credo di aver pagato duemila lire per salire in cima al Duomo di Milano e a San Pietro per vedere il panorama. Sinceramente non so se con quei soldi che racimolano riescono a pagare il salario dei custodi che accompagnano i turisti là in cima. Ho trovato carissimo invece il vaporetto a Venezia: quelli si che sanno fare i soldi con i turisti.
La Chiesa è la sposa di Cristo, il suo ruolo è quello di portare avanti il messaggio del Vangelo. È molto di più che una associazione umanitaria per salvare i poveri del terzo mondo.
Hai un'idea romantica e fuori della realtà rispetto ai poveri del mondo.
Moltissimi poveri hanno il cellulare, hanno accesso ad internet e guardano esattamente gli stessi telefilm che guardi tu.
Sono poveri, arrivano a stento alla fine del mese, ma non muoiono di fame (a parte i rari casi di guerre etniche e carestie).
Molto spesso si drogano o hanno problemi con l'alcol, compiono piccoli e grandi delitti  e a volte le ragazze giovanissime hanno 4 o 5 figli ognuno con un padre differente.
Magari bastasse dare soldi a queste persone.
È un lavoro molto più lungo e difficile perché queste persone hanno bisogno innanzitutto di valori.
La cosa più preziosa che puoi dare ad un povero non sono i soldi, ma il tuo tempo, la tua pazienza e dedicazione.


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Giobbe Giobbe...questo integralismo ti fa male....tanto..libbberati amico.



Ok, mi sono liberato!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





La Repubblica e l'Espresso sono organi d'informazione corretti e imparzia...   

	
	
		
		
	


	










Scusami, ci ha provato, ma non ce la faccio proprio.


----------



## Old giobbe (10 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Giobbe da quando c'hai il bacherozzo come avatar sei da abbattere.
> Levalo!!!!



Ogghei. Rimetto Calvin.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> Io comincerei a negare il martirio dei santi cristiani...


 ANATEMA!
Al rogo!


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ok, mi sono liberato!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quasi quanto la bibbia, eh? Per non parlare de Il Popolo


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Febbraio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ti ho letto sai in questi giorni a proposito...
> 
> ti quotolo.


Grazie, dolce Mimì.
Mi sa però che sia una causa persa. Certe organizzazioni hanno esperienza plurimillenaria in lavaggio del cervello.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io non ho mai pagato niente per entrare in una chiesa.
> Credo di aver pagato duemila lire per salire in cima al Duomo di Milano e a San Pietro per vedere il panorama. Sinceramente non so se con quei soldi che racimolano riescono a pagare il salario dei custodi che accompagnano i turisti là in cima. Ho trovato carissimo invece il vaporetto a Venezia: quelli si che sanno fare i soldi con i turisti.
> La Chiesa è la sposa di Cristo, il suo ruolo è quello di portare avanti il messaggio del Vangelo. È molto di più che una associazione umanitaria per salvare i poveri del terzo mondo.
> Hai un'idea romantica e fuori della realtà rispetto ai poveri del mondo.
> ...


Tipo fare figli a tutti i costi, e guai, anatema, ad usare il preservativo. E se si sa che potrebbe nascere un figlio affetto da gravi ed incurabili patologie estreme, tanto meglio! "E' volontà del signore" per punire noi uomini cattivi! Un disegno indiscutibile del volere divino (tanto a soffrire sono i bambini e quei peccatori di genitori. Eh, certo, il signore ha creato il sesso unicamente per la riproduzione, e i finocchi devono crepare tutti.
Oppure principi elevati quali quelli di vedersi inchiappettare i figli ma non denunciare il colpevole, perchè "prima bisogna dirlo ai superiori". Così prendono il santo inchiappettatore, lo trasferiscono, ed hanno risolto il problema fino al prossimo o più probabilmenti i prossimi inchiappettati. Interessante il servizio in proposito delle Iene, soprattutto la risposta di un prete alla domanda se avrebbe denunciato alla polizia un caso di pedofilia di qualche suo collega..........
Ma tutte quelle storie su quell'istituto per bambini sordomuti (e tutti gli altri saputi e non saputi) sono solo menzogne! Vero?


----------



## lale75 (11 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io non ho mai pagato niente per entrare in una chiesa.
> Credo di aver pagato duemila lire per salire in cima al Duomo di Milano e a San Pietro per vedere il panorama. Sinceramente non so se con quei soldi che racimolano riescono a pagare il salario dei custodi che accompagnano i turisti là in cima. *Ho trovato carissimo invece il vaporetto a Venezia: quelli si che sanno fare i soldi con i turisti.*
> La Chiesa è la sposa di Cristo, il suo ruolo è quello di portare avanti il messaggio del Vangelo. È molto di più che una associazione umanitaria per salvare i poveri del terzo mondo.
> Hai un'idea romantica e fuori della realtà rispetto ai poveri del mondo.
> ...


 

Dì un pò, ma scherzi o fai sul serio? mi stai paragonando un'azienda privata che ha come unica finalità quella di fare soldi con un'istituzione religiosa che impone la povertà ai suoi sacerdoti, ti spara le pubblicità sui frati missionari e ti chiede soldi per l'accesso alle Chiese? La Chiesa con il fare soldi non deve averci proprio nulla a che fare! visto che sei stato a Venezia immagino che tu abbia notato la coda fuori dalla basilica che  è proprio quella per farsi il biglietto. E sempre a Venezia la Curia ha aperto un suo ristorante per i pellegrini...


----------



## lale75 (11 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Io non ho mai pagato niente per entrare in una chiesa.
> Credo di aver pagato duemila lire per salire in cima al Duomo di Milano e a San Pietro per vedere il panorama. Sinceramente non so se con quei soldi che racimolano riescono a pagare il salario dei custodi che accompagnano i turisti là in cima. Ho trovato carissimo invece il vaporetto a Venezia: quelli si che sanno fare i soldi con i turisti.
> La Chiesa è la sposa di Cristo, il suo ruolo è quello di portare avanti il messaggio del Vangelo. *È molto di più che una associazione umanitaria per salvare i poveri del terzo mondo.*
> Hai un'idea romantica e fuori della realtà rispetto ai poveri del mondo.
> ...


 

Ah giusto, ecco perchè la Chiesa si tiene stretti i suoi soldini, tanto i "poveri" non hanno bisogno di soldi, scuole ed ospedali, solo di lezioni di morale...e quelle si possono dare gratis...c'hai ragione


----------



## brugola (11 Febbraio 2009)

*conclusioni di gioppe*

poveri = stronzi pieni di cellulari, tv al plasma,  droga sesso e rock'n roll 
chiesa= umile sposina di cristo


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ah giusto, ecco perchè la Chiesa si tiene stretti i suoi soldini, tanto i "poveri" non hanno bisogno di soldi, scuole ed ospedali, solo di lezioni di morale...e quelle si possono dare gratis...c'hai ragione


E intanto i vari porporati (che non possiedono nulla, certo) fanno vita da nababbi, ricopertii di oro e tessuti pregiati, con servitori e residenze fastose, e sotto sotto muovono pedine politiche e finanziarie a piacimento. Ma loro sono "poveri".
Il dio denaro, sterco del diavolo, magari non è poi stato così demonizzato, ma tantomeno il potere, che per secoli è stata la vera e principale ricchezza della chiesa. Oggi sentono traballare un poco il cadreghino, e svolazzano come galline in un pollaio tra concilii pseudomodernisti e restaurazioni medievalesche. Ma di potere ne hanno ancora, e molto. E' la mafia peggiore.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> poveri = stronzi pieni di cellulari, tv al plasma, droga sesso e rock'n roll
> chiesa= umile sposina di cristo


Ve lo vedete un cardinale che vivesse come Gandhi? (o come S, Francesco, per restare in patria)


----------



## lale75 (11 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> poveri = stronzi pieni di cellulari, tv al plasma, droga sesso e rock'n roll
> chiesa= umile sposina di cristo


 
Ma allora tutti quei bambini delle missioni nelle pubblicità per l'8 per mille sono comparse?


----------



## brugola (11 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma allora tutti quei bambini delle missioni nelle pubblicità per l'8 per mille sono comparse?


quelli sono solo a dieta!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ma allora tutti quei bambini delle missioni nelle pubblicità per l'8 per mille sono comparse?


Chissà cosa vedono in realtà quei poverini di quell'8x1000. Fanno tanto chiasso per quell'attorucolo che finge raccolte fondi a fine umanitario, ma la chesa sono secoli che raccoglie fortune e distribuisce briciole.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe è in fase preghiera miracolistica, ed è normale che per lui tutto quello che riguarda la fede vada difeso a spada tratta. questo tipo di fede dà la convinzione che, facendo tutto quello che la chiesa comanda, si ottengano in cambio miracoli. giobbe, senza girarci troppo intorno, prega perché sua moglie torni da lui. un miracolo di fede, appunto. 
non vuole vedere le contraddizioni più che evidenti che sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.

parlando, poi, di opere d'arte, l'idea che sia la chiesa a spendere per i restauri è pura immaginazione, visto che -almeno che uno non sia cieco- fuori da ogni cantiere di restauro di beni artistici appare un cartello con su scritto committente, direttore dei lavori ed a corredo il nome di chi si accolla il costo dell'opera, ovviamente a lato di tali dati.
si legge infatti. cassa di risparmio di xxxx, banca di credito di xxxx, fabbrica auto xxxx. 
se poi parliamo del mercimonio all'interno delle chiese, riferito a candele, messe pro defunti, souvenir e cose varie, il discorso si sposta sulla evasione totale di tasse.


----------



## Minerva (11 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> giobbe è in fase preghiera miracolistica, ed è normale che per lui tutto quello che riguarda la fede vada difeso a spada tratta. questo tipo di fede dà la convinzione che, facendo tutto quello che la chiesa comanda, si ottengano in cambio miracoli. giobbe, senza girarci troppo intorno, prega perché sua moglie torni da lui. un miracolo di fede, appunto.
> non vuole vedere le contraddizioni più che evidenti che sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.
> 
> *parlando, poi, di opere d'arte, l'idea che sia la chiesa a spendere per i restauri è pura immaginazione, visto che -almeno che uno non sia cieco- fuori da ogni cantiere di restauro di beni artistici appare un cartello con su scritto committente, direttore dei lavori ed a corredo il nome di chi si accolla il costo dell'opera, ovviamente a lato di tali dati.*
> ...


in più le continue offerte dei fedeli


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> giobbe è in fase preghiera miracolistica, ed è normale che per lui tutto quello che riguarda la fede vada difeso a spada tratta. questo tipo di fede dà la convinzione che, facendo tutto quello che la chiesa comanda, si ottengano in cambio miracoli. giobbe, senza girarci troppo intorno, prega perché sua moglie torni da lui. un miracolo di fede, appunto.
> non vuole vedere le contraddizioni più che evidenti che sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.
> 
> parlando, poi, di opere d'arte, l'idea che sia la chiesa a spendere per i restauri è pura immaginazione, visto che -almeno che uno non sia cieco- fuori da ogni cantiere di restauro di beni artistici appare un cartello con su scritto committente, direttore dei lavori ed a corredo il nome di chi si accolla il costo dell'opera, ovviamente a lato di tali dati.
> ...


E non pagano l'ICI........... (a parte che non pagano praticamente nulla)
E' un'azienda sulla falsa riga di tante aziende fantoccio italiane: raccolgono fondi a destra e a manca, ma non producono nulla, se non per salvare le apparenze.


----------



## lale75 (11 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> *giobbe è in fase preghiera miracolistica, ed è normale che per lui tutto quello che riguarda la fede vada difeso a spada tratta. questo tipo di fede dà la convinzione che, facendo tutto quello che la chiesa comanda, si ottengano in cambio miracoli. giobbe, senza girarci troppo intorno, prega perché sua moglie torni da lui. un miracolo di fede, appunto.*
> non vuole vedere le contraddizioni più che evidenti che sono sotto gli occhi di tutti.
> 
> parlando, poi, di opere d'arte, l'idea che sia la chiesa a spendere per i restauri è pura immaginazione, visto che -almeno che uno non sia cieco- fuori da ogni cantiere di restauro di beni artistici appare un cartello con su scritto committente, direttore dei lavori ed a corredo il nome di chi si accolla il costo dell'opera, ovviamente a lato di tali dati.
> ...


 
Questo non lo sapevo e mi auguro per lui che le sue preghiere vengano esaudite; probabilmente il Signore premierà la sua fede, forse i miracoli li fa solo per chi merita ed evidentemente io non rientro nel novero. 
Io ho molto rispetto per chi ha fede ed io stessa, l'ho già detto, credo in Dio...poi che questo significhi negare che ci sono molte contraddizioni nella Chiesa mi pare assurdo.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E non pagano l'ICI........... (a parte che non pagano praticamente nulla)
> E' un'azienda sulla falsa riga di tante aziende fantoccio italiane: raccolgono fondi a destra e a manca, ma non producono nulla, se non per salvare le apparenze.


producono in base alla richiesta, come è ovvio che sia.

non voglio addentrarmi troppo sul discorso fede o non fede, perchè fa parte anche questo della libertà indivuduale di ognuno.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> producono in base alla richiesta, come è ovvio che sia.
> 
> non voglio addentrarmi troppo sul discorso fede o non fede, perchè fa parte anche questo della libertà indivuduale di ognuno.


Come dicevo altrove, il problema non è la libertà di credo, assolutamente indiscutibile, ma il plagio evidente a cui certe organizzazioni sottopongono i credenti, che si risolvono in creduloni, organizzazioni tanto potenti che si trovano pure legalizzato il plagio.
Mafia legalizzata.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> *giobbe è in fase preghiera miracolistica, ed è normale che per lui tutto quello che riguarda la fede vada difeso a spada tratta. questo tipo di fede dà la convinzione che, facendo tutto quello che la chiesa comanda, si ottengano in cambio miracoli. giobbe, senza girarci troppo intorno, prega perché sua moglie torni da lui. un miracolo di fede, appunto. *


te l'ha confidato in gran segreto??
ma te che cazzo ne sai?


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> te l'ha confidato in gran segreto??
> ma te che cazzo ne sai?


mi sa che tu perdi più tempo a contraddire me per il piacere di farlo che a leggere giobbe. lo ha detto lui più volte che prega per il ravvedimento di sua moglie.


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Dì un pò, ma scherzi o fai sul serio? mi stai paragonando un'azienda privata che ha come unica finalità quella di fare soldi con un'istituzione religiosa che impone la povertà ai suoi sacerdoti, ti spara le pubblicità sui frati missionari e ti chiede soldi per l'accesso alle Chiese? La Chiesa con il fare soldi non deve averci proprio nulla a che fare! visto che sei stato a Venezia immagino che tu abbia notato la coda fuori dalla basilica che  è proprio quella per farsi il biglietto. E sempre a Venezia la Curia ha aperto un suo ristorante per i pellegrini...


Sono un po' stufo di smentire sempre notizie false.
L'accesso alla basilica di San Marco è sempre gratuito.
Si paga per la visita:
1) Al campanile
2) Al Museo di San Marco
3) Alla pala d'oro.
4) Al tesoro.

http://www.basilicasanmarco.it/ita/visite/orari.bsm?cat=6&subcat=3


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Febbraio 2009)

*Non esageriamo...*



Anna A ha detto:


> ...............................
> se poi parliamo del mercimonio all'interno delle chiese, riferito a candele, messe pro defunti, souvenir e cose varie, *il discorso si sposta sulla evasione totale di tasse*.





Minerva ha detto:


> *in più le continue offerte dei fedeli*





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *E non pagano l'ICI........... (a parte che non pagano praticamente nulla)*
> E' un'azienda sulla falsa riga di tante aziende fantoccio italiane: raccolgono fondi a destra e a manca, ma non producono nulla, se non per salvare le apparenze.


Il tutto è legale esistendo un accordo fra stato e chiesa (non mi pare che i bambini paghino per andare agli oratori, tanto per dirne una....nè che le varie opere di assistenza a malati o bisognosi o anche solo di ascolto dei fedeli -parificabili a volte a consulti veri e propri-siano retribuiti)...


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il tutto è legale esistendo un accordo fra stato e chiesa (non mi pare che i bambini paghino per andare agli oratori, tanto per dirne una....nè che le varie opere di assistenza a malati o bisognosi o anche solo di ascolto dei fedeli -parificabili a volte a consulti veri e propri-siano retribuiti)...


Vedi il probema è proprio che è tutto legalizzato.
I servizi che tu citi, sono comunque pagati dalla comunità, da contributi dello stato, dalle offerte e da tutte le altre forme di reddito della chiesa, che con questo oltre a pagare queste cose si paga anche e principalmente i lussi dei porporati ed il loro potere.
Tutto legale, tutto (quello che conviene) alla luce del sole, e sotto mafia.
La stessa cosa che sta riuscendo a fare Scientology, ma con qualche secolo di fandonie e soprusi in più.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Il tutto è legale esistendo un accordo fra stato e chiesa (non mi pare che i bambini paghino per andare agli oratori, tanto per dirne una....nè che le varie opere di assistenza a malati o bisognosi o anche solo di ascolto dei fedeli -parificabili a volte a consulti veri e propri-siano retribuiti)...


 sei per caso anche amministratore di case della curia, oltre che mago e admin del forum?
cosa c'è di esagerato in quello che abbiamo scritto? è la pura verità.


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei per caso anche amministratore di case della curia, oltre che mago e admin del forum?
> cosa c'è di esagerato in quello che abbiamo scritto? è la pura verità.


No, come ti ha scritto sopra anche alce, è tutto legale, quindi parlare di evasione è una cazzata.

Si possono non condividere tali accordi , ma scrivere falsità non serve a nulla.


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Ah giusto, ecco perchè la Chiesa si tiene stretti i suoi soldini, tanto i "poveri" non hanno bisogno di soldi, scuole ed ospedali, solo di lezioni di morale...e quelle si possono dare gratis...c'hai ragione


È vero. Puoi dedicare anche tu la tua vita al volontariato.
Non devi pagare nulla, è molto facile e gratificante.
Si ottengono senza molto sforzo risultati impressionanti.
Vedrai che soddisfazioni!


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> *Il tutto è legale* esistendo un accordo fra stato e chiesa (non mi pare che i bambini paghino per andare agli oratori, tanto per dirne una....nè che le varie opere di assistenza a malati o bisognosi o anche solo di ascolto dei fedeli -parificabili a volte a consulti veri e propri-siano retribuiti)...


Ma che intervento è? La legalità non ha nulla a che vedere con la coerenza e l'etica che si pretenderebbe da una organizzazione come la chiesa cattolica... che non solo dichiara di rifarsi alle parole di Gesù, ma che addirittura lo impersona con la figura del suo vicario biancovestito.


----------



## brugola (11 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> È vero. Puoi dedicare anche tu la tua vita al volontariato.
> Non devi pagare nulla, è molto facile e gratificante.
> Si ottengono senza molto sforzo risultati impressionanti.
> Vedrai che soddisfazioni!


tu ci scherzi ma la cosa triste è che con questo atteggiamento invece di avvicinare le persone alla conoscenza di dio le si allontana.
io quando vedo questo papa mi arrabbio, tutto bello elegante, scarpette italiane di gran fattura, ermellino, ori e anelloni.
amavo papa giovanni, era semplice, umile e forte.
con lui io mi sono riavvicinata alla religione, ed ero ammirata.
ora sembra un carrozzone che si impone sulle ragioni di stato, che mette becco su qualsiasi questione e che di concreto per chi ha bisogno non fa niente


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> No, come ti ha scritto sopra anche alce, è tutto legale, quindi parlare di evasione è una cazzata.
> 
> Si possono non condividere tali accordi , ma scrivere falsità non serve a nulla.


eh già, è solo un vizio di forma. sono evasori totali ma legalizzati.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mi sa che tu perdi più tempo a contraddire me per il piacere di farlo che a leggere giobbe. lo ha detto lui più volte che prega per il ravvedimento di sua moglie.


ah si? allora scusa.


----------



## lale75 (11 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> È vero. Puoi dedicare anche tu la tua vita al volontariato.
> Non devi pagare nulla, è molto facile e gratificante.
> Si ottengono senza molto sforzo risultati impressionanti.
> Vedrai che soddisfazioni!


 

Di volontariato ne ho fatto e ne faccio tanto, tu quello che faccio io non lo sai e non puoi dare per scontato il contrario  solo perchè non la penso come te (per inciso ho fatto anche la catechista per un periodo...)


----------



## lale75 (11 Febbraio 2009)

e comunque ciapa qua
http://www.veniceguide.net/musei.html


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Febbraio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che intervento è? La legalità non ha nulla a che vedere con la coerenza e l'etica che si pretenderebbe da una organizzazione come la chiesa cattolica... che non solo dichiara di rifarsi alle parole di Gesù, ma che addirittura lo impersona con la figura del suo vicario biancovestito.


La legalità ha a che vedere con le accuse (infondate) di evasione fiscale... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Hai letto nelle mie parole un giudizio "morale" su quel che fa la chiesa e su come lo fa? Dove?


----------



## Nobody (11 Febbraio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La legalità ha a che vedere con le accuse (infondate) di evasione fiscale...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Mi sembra che solo un intervento tra quelli da te quotati parlava espressamente di evasione fiscale... in ogni caso, vale per la chiesa come per qualunque privato cittadino: per parlare di evasione fiscale ci vogliono le prove del caso.
Che poi una legge a dir poco compiacente le permetta di "evaderle" legalmente, è un fatto.


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Di volontariato ne ho fatto e ne faccio tanto, tu quello che faccio io non lo sai e non puoi dare per scontato il contrario  solo perchè non la penso come te (per inciso ho fatto anche la catechista per un periodo...)



È molto più difficile dare il proprio tempo, o al limite dare tutta la propria vita, che dare semplicemente soldi.
Non è per nulla facile aiutare poveri in condizioni di degrado.
Non serve nemmeno andare in Africa o in Sudamerica per incontrare poveri, drogati, alcolizzati che vivono in mezzo alla strada, prostitute straniere sfruttate ecc.
Servono anche i soldi, ma serve soprattutto la voglia di dedicare il proprio tempo e anche coraggio. Perché puoi sempre prenderti una coltellata o trovarti la macchina incendiata.
Ma quel che serve è soprattutto molta pazienza e rassegnazione perché le soddisfazioni sono proprio poche. Veramente pochi cambiano di vita: il lavoro che fai è una goccia nell'oceano. Può anche capitarti di essere derubato o ingannato da quelli che cerchi di aiutare.
Mi fanno sorridere quelli che interpretano tutto e la storia intera esclusivamente in base ad interessi economici e di potere e vedono manipolazioni e inganni dappertutto.
Non so se sia un'eredità marxista di leggere la storia oppure se uno continua a cercare sempre negli altri il "marcio" che sa esistere nel suo cuore.
Personalmente conosco un sacco di persone che se ne fregano di soldi e potere e la cui vita è orientata da altri valori.
La cosa più preziosa che abbiamo è il nostro tempo, non i soldi e il potere.


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> e comunque ciapa qua
> http://www.veniceguide.net/musei.html



Dice le stesse cose del link che avevo postato io.
Non si paga per entrare in chiesa.


----------



## brugola (11 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> È vero. Puoi dedicare anche tu la tua vita al volontariato.
> Non devi pagare nulla, è molto facile e gratificante.
> *Si ottengono senza molto sforzo risultati impressionanti.*
> *Vedrai che soddisfazioni*!





giobbe ha detto:


> È molto più difficile dare il proprio tempo, o al limite dare tutta la propria vita, che dare semplicemente soldi.
> Non è per nulla facile aiutare poveri in condizioni di degrado.
> *Ma quel che serve è soprattutto molta pazienza e rassegnazione perché le soddisfazioni sono proprio poche*.


 
deciditi


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> È molto più difficile dare il proprio tempo, o al limite dare tutta la propria vita, che dare semplicemente soldi.
> Non è per nulla facile aiutare poveri in condizioni di degrado.
> Non serve nemmeno andare in Africa o in Sudamerica per incontrare poveri, drogati, alcolizzati che vivono in mezzo alla strada, prostitute straniere sfruttate ecc.
> Servono anche i soldi, ma serve soprattutto la voglia di dedicare il proprio tempo e anche coraggio. Perché puoi sempre prenderti una coltellata o trovarti la macchina incendiata.
> ...


Giobbe, sai perfettamente che nessuno di noi critica chi veramente dedica la sua vita al bene degli altri. Io quantomeno non me la prendo assolutamente con loro, bensì con coloro che li fanno giostrare come marionette, ed in nome del loro lavoro e della schifosa pretesa di essere i portavoce di un dio si fanno grandi e belli, fanno la bella vita, i comodacci loro e soprattutto acquisiscono e gestiscono un potere che non ha assolutamente ragione d'essere.
Se ti vuoi bene, piantala di leccare il culo ai furbi.


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> deciditi


C'era la faccina che ride nel primo post.


----------



## brugola (11 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> C'era la faccina che ride nel primo post.


tu alterni gli stessi testi una volta scrivendo serio e una volta scrivendo per ridere.
si fa fatica a capire quando scherzi e quando sei serio


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Febbraio 2009)

*CHIESA E ICI: SEMPLIFICAZIONI DI UNA POVERTÀ ABNORME*

Jun 27th, 2007 by Giovanni Nocera 

“Semplificazioni di una povertà abnorme”: con queste parole mons. Giuseppe Betori, segretario generale della Cei, ha commentato recenti interventi in sede europea tesi a presentare una Chiesa italiana che evade la tassa Ici. Sulla questione lo stesso segretario della Cei si era pronunciato più volte in precedenza, dimostrando la trasparenza dell’operato della Chiesa cattolica. La dichiarazione è stata rilasciata questa mattina ad alcuni giornalisti dopo la conferenza stampa per la presentazione dell’Agorà dei Giovani tenutasi nella sala Marconi di Radiovaticana.
“E’ un ulteriore tentativo di mettere in evidenza presunti motivi di stacco della gente nei confronti della Chiesa accentuando potenziali motivi di conflitto – ha detto il Segretario della Cei –. Sulla storia dell’Ici vengono dette una serie di falsità e mi meraviglio di come possano trovare spazio sui giornali dopo tutte le delucidazioni date”. “Il problema non riguarda la Chiesa cattolica – ha ribadito mons. Betori – ma gli enti non profit e non la Chiesa cattolica ma tutte le Chiese e tutte le confessioni religiose in quanto assimilate agli enti non profit. E’ falso dire che è un problema della Chiesa cattolica nei confronti dell’Ici. E’ un problema degli enti non profit nei confronti dell’Ici”. Per mons. Betori “sarebbe sbagliato gravare con tasse come l’Ici, gli enti non profit che svolgono attività sociali a favore della comunità”. La Chiesa, ha spiegato, “paga l’Ici per tutti i locali che vengono usati a fini commerciali, mentre è esente quando svolge attività non profit anche se vengono svolte con modalità che entro una certa sfera coinvolgono aspetti fiscali”. E’ il caso della mensa della Caritas che, ha detto Betori, “offre pasti gratuiti ai poveri e per farlo ha una convenzione con un Comune che la sostiene. Il contributo che riceve dal Comune non rende ‘profit’ l’attività della mensa. Il Comune non può far pagare la tassa Ici per il locale così come la mensa Caritas non può essere accusata di concorrenza sleale al ristorante”.
“Il problema sta qui: non voler capire che ci sono delle modalità che assumono rilevanza fiscale per attività che non procurano reddito e non costituiscono un motivo per il Comune di tassare con l’Ici un’attività che esso stesso promuove”. Mons. Betori si è detto anche favorevole ad una “vigilanza” da parte dei Comuni “per verificare se ci sono attività che non abbiano queste caratteristiche. Le attività che non sono non profit è dovere – ha sottolineato - del Comune tassarle. Sarebbe, infatti, grave che per queste imprecisioni dovesse pagare chi, invece, ha attività non profit socialmente rilevanti come la Caritas. So di comuni che fanno pagare l’Ici a comunità di recupero di tossicodipendenti. Una cosa abnorme. Accade anche l’inverso che attività di carattere alberghiero non viene fatta passare per tale mentre andrebbe contestualmente specificata e colpita. Questa attività – ha concluso – si sta già facendo di concerto con il ministero dell’Economia che ha attivato un tavolo di confronto proficuo con tutti gli enti interessati. Sono cose complesse che stanno ricevendo delle semplificazioni falsificanti. Le interpretazioni apparse sui giornali sono di una povertà ed incapacità veramente abissali, abnormi”.
Agenzia SIR


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *CHIESA E ICI: SEMPLIFICAZIONI DI UNA POVERTÀ ABNORME*
> 
> Jun 27th, 2007 by Giovanni Nocera
> 
> ...


Non tutte le proprietà della chiesa sono sede di enti no profit. Parecchie sono residenze, e spesso pure lussuose. Ma l'ipocrisia può tutto, quando c'è il potere......


----------



## lale75 (11 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> È molto più difficile dare il proprio tempo, o al limite dare tutta la propria vita, che dare semplicemente soldi.
> Non è per nulla facile aiutare poveri in condizioni di degrado.
> Non serve nemmeno andare in Africa o in Sudamerica per incontrare poveri, drogati, alcolizzati che vivono in mezzo alla strada, prostitute straniere sfruttate ecc.
> Servono anche i soldi, ma serve soprattutto la voglia di dedicare il proprio tempo e anche coraggio. Perché puoi sempre prenderti una coltellata o trovarti la macchina incendiata.
> ...


 

Nulla da eccepire in proposito, ma ripeto che il fatto di contestare determinate posizioni e/o atteggiamenti della Chiesa, di certi sacerdoti, certe contraddizioni etc non esclude il fatto che io possa fare del volontariato...cosa che, del resto, non è prerogativa dei cristiani.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe io non riesco a leggere tutto...


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Dice le stesse cose del link che avevo postato io.
> Non si paga per entrare in chiesa.


anche per entrare nella cappella sistina o per vedere la sacra sindone?


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Giobbe, sai perfettamente che nessuno di noi critica chi veramente dedica la sua vita al bene degli altri. Io quantomeno non me la prendo assolutamente con loro, bensì con coloro che li fanno giostrare come marionette, ed in nome del loro lavoro e della schifosa pretesa di essere i portavoce di un dio si fanno grandi e belli, fanno la bella vita, i comodacci loro e soprattutto acquisiscono e gestiscono un potere che non ha assolutamente ragione d'essere.
> Se ti vuoi bene, piantala di leccare il culo ai furbi.



Non ho mai visto questa opulenza e sfarzo che tu citi.
Mai visto nessun vescovo o prete comprare caviale o vino da 100 Euro la bottiglia.
Di solito conducono una vita modesta.
In una comunità che conosco, con i soldi che ricevono, non comprano mai l'olio extravergine d'oliva (comprano quello di semi che è più economico) ma non rimangono quasi mai senza, perché la gente lo sa e glielo regala.
Io sono figlio di un operaio ma in casa mia non è mai mancato l'olio d'oliva.
Poi ci sarà anche il cardinale che per i suoi impegni pranza tutti i giorni al ristorante, o il prete vecchietto che non vuole rinunciare ad una cosa che gli piace anche se è un po' cara.
Il Papa riceve capi di Stato, non credo che offra per pranzo pasta in bianco. Avrà sicuramente parecchi cuochi e camerieri. Ma anche il Quirinale ha 1000 dipendenti per servire Napolitano.
Giovanni Paolo II credo che avesse le suorine polacche che gli facevano da mangiare e non credo che si deliziasse a caviale e champagne. Con l'intestino distrutto che si ritrovava penso che fosse obbligato a  mangiare cose facili da digerire.


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non ho mai visto questa opulenza e sfarzo che tu citi.
> Mai visto nessun vescovo o prete comprare caviale o vino da 100 Euro la bottiglia.
> Di solito conducono una vita modesta.
> In una comunità che conosco, con i soldi che ricevono, non comprano mai l'olio extravergine d'oliva (comprano quello di semi che è più economico) ma non rimangono quasi mai senza, perché la gente lo sa e glielo regala.
> ...


Tutti come Gandhi, eh?
Ok, Giobbe, hai vinto: La Fata Turchina e i folletti del bosco mi hanno detto che hai ragione tu.


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche per entrare nella cappella sistina o per vedere la sacra sindone?



La Sindone la espongono ogni tanto e non ho trovato in internet se si paghi o no per vederla.
L'entrata alla Cappella Sistina è gratis una volta al mese.

http://mv.vatican.va/2_IT/pages/z-Info/MV_Info_Orario.html

Dubito che qualcuno abbia un interesse religioso e non artistico per visitare la Cappella Sistina. Non so neppure se sono conservate le ostie consacrate al suo interno. Comunque in zona mi sembra che ci siano parecchie opzioni di chiese entrata free.
Sono come i parcheggi a pagamento in centro, il prezzo (oltre che per far soldi) serve anche per limitare la domanda.
Ma non si tratta sicuramente di fare commercio della Casa di Dio.


----------



## lale75 (11 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> La Sindone la espongono ogni tanto e non ho trovato in internet se si paghi o no per vederla.
> L'entrata alla Cappella Sistina è gratis una volta al mese.
> 
> http://mv.vatican.va/2_IT/pages/z-Info/MV_Info_Orario.html
> ...


 
Tu caro confondi il sacro col profano. Mi fai gli esempi dei biglietti dei vapporetti a Venezia e dei parcheggi in centro ma qui, te lo ripeto, si parla di un'ente morale e non di natura economica. Non ci dovrebbero proprio pensare a fare soldi e vivere esclusivamente delle offerte dei fedeli...mi pare che Gesù facesse così...o aveva un lavoro?


----------



## brugola (11 Febbraio 2009)

io ero rimasto sconvolta quando ho visto quanti gadget stupidissimi vendono con la faccia del papa.
pupazzetti, cornici, quaderni, poster, calendari....


----------



## Alce Veloce (11 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io ero rimasto sconvolta quando ho visto quanti gadget stupidissimi vendono con la faccia del papa.
> pupazzetti, cornici, quaderni, poster, calendari....


Vai da Padre Pio, poi mi dici.
Quel pover'uomo lo stanno trattando come un fenomeno da baraccone. Ma tutto fa cassetta


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io ero rimasto sconvolta quando ho visto quanti gadget stupidissimi vendono con la faccia del papa.
> pupazzetti, cornici, quaderni, poster, calendari....


Questi commercianti non credo che paghino royalties alla Chiesa per sfruttamento dell'immagine.


----------



## Old giobbe (11 Febbraio 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Tu caro confondi il sacro col profano. Mi fai gli esempi dei biglietti dei vapporetti a Venezia e dei parcheggi in centro ma qui, te lo ripeto, si parla di un'ente morale e non di natura economica. Non ci dovrebbero proprio pensare a fare soldi e vivere esclusivamente delle offerte dei fedeli...mi pare che Gesù facesse così...o aveva un lavoro?



Prima dell'inizio della vita pubblica credo fosse carpentiere.
San Paolo ha sempre lavorato, credo fabbricasse tende.
Moltissimi consacrati hanno un lavoro retribuito (non solo nelle scuole e ospedali, ma fanno i più svariati tipi di lavoro).
Nella Chiesa convivono diversi carismi.


----------



## lale75 (11 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Prima dell'inizio della vita pubblica credo fosse carpentiere.
> San Paolo ha sempre lavorato, credo fabbricasse tende.
> Moltissimi consacrati hanno un lavoro retribuito (non solo nelle scuole e ospedali, ma fanno i più svariati tipi di lavoro).
> Nella Chiesa convivono diversi carismi.


 
Da quanto so io prima della "vita pubblica" faceva il falegname come suo padre...quello terreno...poi mi confermi che viveva delle offerte dei suoi fedeli...non faceva pagare la gente per visitare la tenda del dispensatore di miracoli


----------



## lale75 (11 Febbraio 2009)

Dai Giobbe, io ammiro e comprendo la tua fede ma non mi puoi dire che la Chiesa non "pecchi" sulla gestione del suo patrimonio, che non vi siano quanto meno delle ombre ...


----------



## Mari' (11 Febbraio 2009)

*Piccola chicca ... PIO' PIO' PIO'*



lale75 ha detto:


> Dai Giobbe, io ammiro e comprendo la tua fede ma non mi puoi dire che la Chiesa non "pecchi" sulla gestione del suo patrimonio, che non vi siano quanto meno delle ombre ...


Iene e penitenzieri

http://www.bispensiero.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=788&Itemid=615






​


----------



## Old giobbe (12 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Iene e penitenzieri
> 
> http://www.bispensiero.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=788&Itemid=615
> 
> ...



*«Iene», le tesi preconfezionate*

Ci sono vari generi di 			interviste, ma la più redditizia, in termini di 			provocazione e quindi di ascolto, è l’intervista-teatrino. 			In cui un attento lavoro di montaggio, una preventiva 			sceneggiatura, il calcolo dei tempi consente all’intervistatore 			di far dire all’intervistato quello che ha già deciso che 			dica: con l’aiuto di un valido lavoro di forbici, l’inserto di 			sprazzi grafici 'animati' a far da interpunzione emotiva («Oh! 			Ah!») e un’accorta regia che sappia cogliere il dettaglio 			e ingigantirlo ad effetto. I quasi otto minuti del servizio di 			Enrico Lucci (nella foto), ne _Le Iene_ di Italia 1, venerdì 			sera – undicesimo di dodici inserti che hanno costituito il 			programma – sono stati curati alla perfezione per far sì 			che questioni impegnative, sul delicato tema della pedofilia e dei 			preti, che tiene banco costante nei media, avessero una risposta 			univoca e già decisa. La Chiesa denuncia all’autorità 			giudiziaria i preti accusati di reati sessuali? Presente al 			Simposio romano della Penitenzieria Apostolica, Lucci, dopo aver 			spiegato di cosa si tratti, si siede fra i prelati nella sala: e 			la regia sorveglia la stanchezza di alcuni dei presenti, con Lucci 			che sbarra gli occhi scandalizzato. E se poi tallona quattro degli 			intervenuti, e pone la domanda con tassativa fretta, si meraviglia 			– e occhieggia da furbetto – quando gli rispondono che 			l’argomento non è tale da esser affrontato alla svelta ( 			« È difficile entrare nel tema… Non vorrei 			commentare»). Se gli si replica che la Chiesa deve 			investigare, soprattutto proteggere le vittime, allontanare il 			colpevole e aiutarlo a correggersi, la risposta non soddisfa: e la 			conclusione finale, avulsa dal contesto e proposta con una smorfia 			allusiva – «Conviene farlo dentro la santa Chiesa!» 			– corona l’opera. CVD: come volevasi dimostrare. _
di 			Mirella Poggialini_


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *«Iene», le tesi preconfezionate*
> 
> Ci sono vari generi di interviste, ma la più redditizia, in termini di provocazione e quindi di ascolto, è l’intervista-teatrino. In cui un attento lavoro di montaggio, una preventiva sceneggiatura, il calcolo dei tempi consente all’intervistatore di far dire all’intervistato quello che ha già deciso che dica: con l’aiuto di un valido lavoro di forbici, l’inserto di sprazzi grafici 'animati' a far da interpunzione emotiva («Oh! Ah!») e un’accorta regia che sappia cogliere il dettaglio e ingigantirlo ad effetto. I quasi otto minuti del servizio di Enrico Lucci (nella foto), ne _Le Iene_ di Italia 1, venerdì sera – undicesimo di dodici inserti che hanno costituito il programma – sono stati curati alla perfezione per far sì che questioni impegnative, sul delicato tema della pedofilia e dei preti, che tiene banco costante nei media, avessero una risposta univoca e già decisa. La Chiesa denuncia all’autorità giudiziaria i preti accusati di reati sessuali? Presente al Simposio romano della Penitenzieria Apostolica, Lucci, dopo aver spiegato di cosa si tratti, si siede fra i prelati nella sala: e la regia sorveglia la stanchezza di alcuni dei presenti, con Lucci che sbarra gli occhi scandalizzato. E se poi tallona quattro degli intervenuti, e pone la domanda con tassativa fretta, si meraviglia – e occhieggia da furbetto – quando gli rispondono che l’argomento non è tale da esser affrontato alla svelta ( « È difficile entrare nel tema… Non vorrei commentare»). Se gli si replica che la Chiesa deve investigare, soprattutto proteggere le vittime, *allontanare il colpevole e aiutarlo a correggersi*, la risposta non soddisfa: e la conclusione finale, avulsa dal contesto e proposta con una smorfia allusiva – «Conviene farlo dentro la santa Chiesa!» – corona l’opera. CVD: come volevasi dimostrare.
> _di Mirella Poggialini_


Allontanare il colpevole fin'ora da quanto se ne sa ha significato unicamente trasferirlo in altra sede, dove spesso assumeva incarichi simili a quelli precedenti (tanto che in diversi casi il fatto si è ripetuto). 
Aiutarlo a correggersi non può essere inteso come sottrarlo alla giustizia. Ha commesso un reato, ed esistono delle leggi in merito. Perchè un ecclesiastico dovrebbe godere di privilegi? Di una "seconda giustizia", rispetto agli altri comuni cittadini?
Lavare i panni sporchi in casa? La solita bella ipocrisia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

Inoltre che i servizi giornalistici, soprattutto quelli delle iene, siano preconfezionati, non solo lo si sa, ma non ne viene neppure fatto mistero, questo al contrario dei sotterfugi tipici degli uffici stampa e PR del vaticano.


----------



## Mari' (12 Febbraio 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> *«Iene», le tesi preconfezionate*
> corona l’opera. CVD: come volevasi dimostrare. _
> di             Mirella Poggialini_


... e BLA BLA BLA ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  caro mio, e' che (allo stesso passo con politici) avete perduto il Senso della VERGOGNA!

Piccoli accenni:


DA:  http://vaticano.noblogs.org/post/20...ticano-per-la-santa-sede-non-c-alcun-problema


*Corruzione e pedofilia  in Vaticano: per la Santa Sede non c'è alcun  problema*

*La Chiesa non considera grave la  corruzione né la violenza nei confronti di minori*
Anche alti prelati  coinvolti in casi di violenza sessuale

Giuseppe Nicotri è un giornalista  che si occupa da anni dei casi di pedofilia tra i preti, e di come il Vaticano  abbia deciso di proteggere i religiosi accusati o condannati per violenza  sessuale nei confronti di minori. In questa intervista esclusiva, realizzata  dalla Voce in collaborazione con MyVideos, e pubblicata in due puntate, svela  tutti i retroscena e le responsabilità degli ultimi due pontefici. 

Delio  Contini è un parroco di Firenze, della parrocchia di santa Maria della salute.  La vicenda è emersa perchè un gruppo di cattolici fiorentini si sono  “arrabbiati” dopo aver subito per decenni le attenzioni sessuali - chiamiamole  così - di questo parroco, sin da quando erano bambini e bambine. In pratica, si  trattava di stupro e violenza sessuale, perché quando si è minorenni, per  definizione, e per legge, non si è in grado di decidere su certe cose. Questi  tizi (il gruppo di cattolici fiorentini) si sono incontrati qualche anno fà, e  hanno scoperto che anche altri, tra di loro, avevano sentito le stesse cose. Ne  hanno parlato, si sono molto arrabbiati, e hanno denunciato i fatti alla Curia  fiorentina. La Curia fiorentina non ha fatto nulla. Dopo due anni di  arrabbiature, il prete pedofilo è stato semplicemente trasferito ad un’altra  parrocchia, così che andasse a fare il pedofilo da un’altra parte, ma senza un  fastidio eccessivo. A questo punto, però, un gruppo di preti fiorentini si è  arrabbiato, ed ha consigliato questi fedeli di rivolgersi direttamente al Papa  tramite il Segretario di Stato Tarcisio Bertone. Io sono rimasto sbalordito,  perchè avevo appena messo in rete sul mio blog Ruota Libera un documento datato  14/05/2001, firmato da Ratzinger e da Bertone, a quell’epoca rispettivamente  capo e vicecapo della Congregazione per la dottrina della Chiesa (l’ex Tribunale  dell’Inquisizione). In qualità di capo e vicecapo hanno diramato ai vescovi di  tutto il mondo una circolare, per ordinare il silenzio sui casi di pedofilia dei  religiosi pedofili; silenzio rispetto alle autorità locali, dicendo che questi  casi vanno segnalati al Santo Uffizio, alla Congregazione. Su questi casi vige  il segreto pontificio: vuol dire che non se ne può parlare con le autorità  civili, non se ne può parlare con nessuno. Di fatto, si tratta di una  sottrazione di competenze giudiziarie nei confronti degli altri stati sovrani; è  una forma di omertà. Questo è grave: si tratta di persone che violentano  minorenni. Mi sembra una cosa grave. Tanto grave che negli Stati Uniti, nel  corso di un processo a cento preti pedofili a Houston, nel Texas, Ratzinger è  stato imputato per reato di cospirazione contro la giustizia, perchè si è  scoperto che aveva emanato questo documento (tra l’altro, è scritto chiaro e  tondo, è stato emanato su indicazione del Papa di allora, il Papa polacco).  Ratzinger è stato imputato negli Stati Uniti per questa cosa, e se l’è cavata  solo perché, nel frattempo, è diventato Papa. E allora, la Santa Sede, cioè il  Vaticano, ha chiesto il trattamento riservato ai capi di stato, che non vengono  mai ritenuti responsabili penalmente di qualcosa, finché sono capi di stato. Il  Papa, capo di Stato del Vaticano, è capo di Stato a vita. Il governo degli Usa  ha ordinato al Tribunale di Houston di interrompere l’azione penale contro  Ratzinger, che nel frattempo è diventato Papa. Non dimentichiamo che negli Usa i  preti accusati di pedofilia sono oltre 4000, e ho letto su un sito che quelli  condannati per pedofilia sono oltre 2000. Alcune parrocchie degli Usa hanno  dovuto pagare più di un milione di dollari di risarcimento danni. Tanto è vero  che una parrocchia, assai poco cristianamente, ha preferito dichiarare  fallimento per evitare di pagare i danni. Anche questo lo trovo sbalorditivo, e  non c’entra niente né col Vangelo, né col Cristianesimo. Di questi oltre 2000  preti statunitensi condannati per pedofilia, più di 200 sono scappati  all’estero, perchè i vescovi statunitensi, quando venivano a sapere del prete  pedofilo, anziché allentare la giustizia, o comunque starsene zitti, lo  avvertivano, in modo che se la potesse squagliare. Addirittura se ne sono  squagliati nelle Filippine, tra i quali almeno un prete, che non era pedofilo,  ma aveva stuprato delle donne per anni. Nelle Filippine non c’è il trattato di  estradizione per questi reati, per cui, questo simpatico signore, continua a  fare il prete nelle Filippine. Di questi oltre 200 preti che sono scappati dagli  Usa, per sottrarsi al carcere in seguito a condanne per pedofilia, vari si sono  rifugiati in Italia. Uno di questi, un certo Henn, viveva a Roma, tranquillo e  beato, e nel settembre dell’anno scorso se l’è squagliata per evitare  l’estradizione nello stato dell’Arizona, dove avrebbe dovuto scontare qualche  anno di galera. Tutto questo lo trovo molto grave, ma è ancora più grave che in  Italia non ne parli nessuno. Ho visto che i telegiornali hanno parlato della  vicenda fiorentina, però senza dire che questi fedeli si sono rivolti al Papa;  il Papa ed il Segretario di Stato sono proprio i responsabili del segreto, e del  silenzio che ha circondato il loro caso. E non solo il loro caso. Qui non si  tratta di fare del sensazionalismo, si tratta di sapere se la giustizia esiste  per tutti, come recita la nostra Costituzione, oppure se uno che veste l’abito  talare può fare il pedofilo impunemente. Tutto ciò solleva degli interrogativi  pazzeschi, enormi, che dovrebbero inquietare la stessa Chiesa, e invece vediamo  che c’è una congiura del silenzio veramente stupefacente. 

intervista  realizzata da Elisa Valt direttore@myvideos.it 

con la collaborazione di  Antonio Vanzillotta antonio.vanzillotta@voceditalia.it 

Guarda  l’intervista esclusiva a Giuseppe Nicotri sul Vaticano ed i preti pedofili sul  canale MyNews di MyVideos Tangenti in confessionale http://www.myvideos.it/index.asp?NVideo=63

fonte  http://www.voceditalia.it


http://video.google.it/videoplay?docid=-690381269579581569&hl=it il direttore di Adista  Giovanni Avena

* 20 novembre 2006*
http://espresso.repubblica.it/dettaglio/Il-silenzio-e-sacro/1438587&ref=hpsp


 Tra il 1950 ed il 2002 NEI SOLI USA le VITTIME di preti pedofili sono  state: *10 667*

Nello stesso arco di tempo NEI SOLI USA i PRETI  PEDOFILI sono stati: *4 392*

Nel 2002 le cause intentate nella sola  DIOCESI DI BOSTON sono state: *456*

La chiesa cattolica ha speso in  tutto: 1 MILIARDO DI DOLLARI.

NB: trattasi sempre di STIME APPROSSIMATE  PER DIFETTO! Molti NON denunciano i casi.

*Pedofilia: USA, via libera a  processo contro Vaticano*
Pubblicato il 25 Novembre 2008, Martedì di illuminato 
NEW YORK - *Per la prima  volta *una corte di appello federale degli Stati Uniti ha dato il via libera ad  un processo contro il Vaticano per presunti casi di abusi sessuali. È la prima  volta che allo stato Vaticano non viene garantita dagli USA l’immunità sovrana  sancita dal Foreign Sovereign Immunities del 1976.
La corte di appello di  Cincinnati ha dichiarato legittima la richiesta a procedere in sede processuale  contro la Santa Sede in un caso di abusi sessuali commessi da religiosi della  diocesi di Louisville in Kentucky, ipotizzando dunque che il Vaticano potrebbe  essere ritenuto corresponsabile della condotta dei suoi membri.
“Se qualcuno può rompere  questa barriera viene aperta la strada ad altri processi contro la Chiesa  Cattolica”, ha dichiarato Jonathan Levy, avvocato di Washington che rappresenta  un folto gruppo di sopravvissuti dei campi di concentramento in una azione  legale rivolta contro varie parti incluso il Vaticano.
Dall’altra parte, Jeffrey  Lena, avvocato della Santa Sede, pur dicendosi “attualmente non intenzionato” a  chiedere alla corte d’appello di rivedere la decisione, ha precisato che “la  sentenza è ancora molto lontana dal dimostrare la responsabilità diretta del  Vaticano” per la condotta dei suoi membri.
Una delle questioni calde  su cui si dibatte oggi in merito alle responsabilità del Vaticano è il documento  del 1962, a firma di Giovanni XXIII, nel quale ai vescovi veniva imposto il  silenzio sui casi di abusi sessuali.
SDA-ATS
Fonte:  SwissInfo
*Post correlati:*


Svizzera: Preti pedofili in diocesi  Friburgo, Losanna, Ginevra
Pedofilia, indagato ex prete di Fiumicino:  è accusato di aver abusato di 4 minorenni
Aveva 56mila foto hard Prete sotto processo  in Galles
Australia: arrestato prete accusato di  pedofilia
Usa/ Diocesi Chicago versa 12,6 mln usd a  vittime abusi sessuali
Masturbava i bimbi in oratorio Arrestato il  parroco pedofilo
Riesame, don Ruggero resta in carcere Una  vittima: da allora in chiesa mi viene la nausea
Sei preti arrestati o indagati in 15  giorni
Sacerdote accusato di pedofilia Indaga la  Procura di Lanusei
SVIZZERA - Abusi sessuali in Chiesa  cattolica: nuova inchiesta a Friburgo

fonte http://butindaro.wordpress.com/2008/11/25/pedofilia-usa-via-libera-a-processo-contro-vaticano/

*“Sex crimes and Vatican”*
http://blogaprogetto.wordpress.com/2007/05/16/sex-crimes-and-vatican-crimen-sollicitationis/

E per finire ...

*22 gennaio 2009*
*http://espresso.repubblica.it/dettaglio/Noi-vittime-dei-preti-pedofili/2059082&ref=hpsp*
*10/2/2009*
http://www.lagazzettadelmezzogiorno...A_PROV_01.php?IDNotizia=227130&IDCategoria=10


PS con questo non voglio affermare che nel Vaticano siano tutti cosi maledettamente spochi e ... ... ... ma una grossa fettona e' da spedire al patibolo ... se non proprio al patibolo, almeno in galera.









​


----------



## Old velistasolitario (12 Febbraio 2009)

_*"Penitenziagite! Vide quando draco venturus est a rodegarla l'anima tua! La mortz est super nos! Prega che vene lo papa santo a liberar nos a malo de todas le peccata! Ah ah, ve piase ista negromanzia de Domini Nostri Ieus Christi! Et anco jois m'es dols e plazer m'es dolors.. Cave el diabolo! Semper m'aguaita in qualche canto per adentarme le carcagna. Ma Salvatore non est insipiens! Bonum monasterium, et aqui se magna et se priega dominum nostrum. Et el resto valet un figo seco. Et amen. No?"*_


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

Purtroppo, come ho già citato: _*"Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire"*_


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> _*"Penitenziagite! Vide quando draco venturus est a rodegarla l'anima tua! La mortz est super nos! Prega che vene lo papa santo a liberar nos a malo de todas le peccata! Ah ah, ve piase ista negromanzia de Domini Nostri Ieus Christi! Et anco jois m'es dols e plazer m'es dolors.. Cave el diabolo! Semper m'aguaita in qualche canto per adentarme le carcagna. Ma Salvatore non est insipiens! Bonum monasterium, et aqui se magna et se priega dominum nostrum. Et el resto valet un figo seco. Et amen. No?"*_


Il tuo nick mi sta sui maroni per motivi personali, ma un post del genere è a dir poco eccellente! Grande Eco!


----------



## Mari' (12 Febbraio 2009)

ECO fa eco  

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## Old velistasolitario (12 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il tuo nick mi sta sui maroni per motivi personali, ma un post del genere è a dir poco eccellente! Grande Eco!


 
...pure il tuo mi sta sui maroni per motivi personali....eh eh...ma salvatore casca sempre a fagiuolo....eh eh he


----------



## Old velistasolitario (12 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...pure il tuo mi sta sui maroni per motivi personali....eh eh...ma salvatore casca sempre a fagiuolo....eh eh he


 

...scherzo, va...alce....


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...scherzo, va...alce....


Anch'io. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non nego che (e questa è cosa di cui ho già discusso) mi sono trovato spesso a prendere nick ed avatar come riferimento per rapportarmi ai vari utenti, ed il tuo purtroppo per me è un coltello rigirato.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Febbraio 2009)

chi è salvatore?


----------



## Old velistasolitario (12 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Anch'io.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...non per rivangare...ma...come mai è un coltello rigirato...alce...?


----------



## Old velistasolitario (12 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> chi è salvatore?


...salvatore...è il frate dolciniano, eretico, che parla tutte le lingue e nessuna...ricordi il nome della rosa...?


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...non per rivangare...ma...come mai è un coltello rigirato...alce...?


La gentile consorte mi ha cornificato con un suo collega che ora fa turismo velico a Capo Verde.


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> chi è salvatore?


AnnaA, mi stupisci! Non hai letto "Il nome della Rosa"?


----------



## Old velistasolitario (12 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> La gentile consorte mi ha cornificato con un suo collega che ora fa turismo velico a Capo Verde.


 
...sto ricchionazzo...alce, ti posso assicurare che nella comunità dei figli del vento molti sono anche figli di grandissima *******....quindi...capisco che vuoi dire....


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ...sto ricchionazzo...alce, ti posso assicurare che nella comunità dei figli del vento molti sono anche figli di grandissima *******....quindi...capisco che vuoi dire....


Lui prima lavorava con lei in un supermercato. Comunque conosco l'ambiente, pur non essendo in grado di portare neppure una derivetta, o quasi, la vela piace pure a me.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (12 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Lui prima lavorava con lei in un supermercato. Comunque conosco l'ambiente, pur non essendo in grado di portare neppure una derivetta, o quasi, la vela piace pure a me.


 
....la colpa sarà della cassa 4....allora? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .......


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....la colpa sarà della cassa 4....allora?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Storia lunga, e siamo OT.
Comunque sto tentando di salvare il salvabile.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (12 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Storia lunga, e siamo OT.
> Comunque sto tentando di salvare il salvabile.


 
....se mi dai il nome della barca....ci penso io...a scovarlo....eh eh eh....argomento chiuso, va....


----------



## Alce Veloce (12 Febbraio 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....se mi dai il nome della barca....ci penso io...a scovarlo....eh eh eh....argomento chiuso, va....


 Lascia stare, pure lui si sta leccando le ferite. Se l'era presa secca.
Non lo difendo, ma finchè sta fuori dai maroni per me va bene


----------

